# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Programme de Emmanuel Macron

## Mingolito

*Programme de Emmanuel Macron*
*Il est enfin arriv, c'est pas trop tt !*


 ::fleche::  Macron 2017 - En Marche - Voir les dtails du programme 



_Il y a dans cette socit une majorit de femmes. 
Il y en a qui sont, pour beaucoup, illettres._ 
Emmanuel Macron

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron n'est pas un candidat "anti-systme", mais est "issu des lites"
Emmanuel Macron, l'anti-De Gaulle
_un anti-De Gaulle, car l'ultra-libralisme de la finance internationale ne forme pas une conscience politique._

Cette vido montre des soutiens de Macron :

----------


## Mingolito

::ptdr::

----------


## Mingolito

Sinon le vrai programme viens d'arriver : https://storage.googleapis.com/en-ma...uel-Macron.pdf




Je suis encore une fois stupfi, le programme est  la fois dmago de gauche et dmago de droite en mme temps, presque Fillon plus Mlanchon dans le mme programme !  ::ptdr:: 

Je serais curieux de savoir comment a va tenir bugtairement parlant, diminuer les charges et augmenter les services c'est pas cohrent, je pense qu'il a rpar la baguette de sureau de Dumbledore et faire apparaitre dans les caisses de l'tat 200 milliards d'euros en or par an  ::koi:: 

Plan B : tout a c'est bidon, s'il est lu rien ou quasiment ne sera fait (comme avec ses prdcesseurs) il va juste empocher des centaines de millions sur des comptes offshore avec des magouilles puis se tirer comme un voleur aprs 5 ans...

----------


## Ryu2000

La popularit d'Emmanuel Macron est impressionnante :



C'est une vieille vido, mais a fait toujours plaisir.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias font tellement d'articles  propos de Macron, que maintenant ils font des articles sur le fait qu'ils font beaucoup d'articles  propos de Macron :
Emmanuel Macron, le favori "bankable" des mdias
_260 millions... Connaissez vous ce chiffre concernant Emmanuel Macron ? C'est le nombre d'occurrences sur Google lorsque l'on tape "Macron candidat des mdias". Et s'il fallait donner un nom  une revue de presse entirement consacre  Emmanuel Macron, ce serait "Pourquoi tant de unes ?"._

----------


## Ryu2000

Election prsidentielle : Emmanuel Macron est-il le candidat du hollandisme ?
_Accus par ses contradicteurs d'tre "l'hritier" de Franois Hollande, le candidat Macron refuse d'assumer une continuit avec celui dont il a t le conseiller puis le ministre. Mais leurs visions ne semblent pourtant pas si loignes._

On dirait que le plan d'Hollande c'tait de crer Macron et de dtruire le PS, si c'tait vraiment son plan, il a bien atteint ses objectifs.

----------


## Mingolito

Je ne pense pas que arriv  ce stade qu'il ait de plan  part foutre la merde pour rigoler, la je pense qu'il est arriv  un stade ou il en  plus rien  foutre et qu'il ne pense qu' s'amuser alors que son mandat est mme pas fini.

Le seul plan qu'il peu avoir c'est d'tre remplac par quelqu'un de pire que lui pour laisser un bon souvenir dans l'histoire, c'est ce qu'on fait en leur temps Tibre en dsignant Caligula son hritier, et aussi Claudius en dsignant Nron.
La il  limin Fillon qui est le seul qui aurait pu esprer sauver la France (si son plan avait pu tre tre excut ce dont je doute fort tant donn que le pays est tenu par le CGT) et il laisse la place  Macron et Marine,  savoir des espces d'extra terrestres : Marine = Caligula et Macron = Nron, choisissez entre Charybde et Scylla vous avez le choix  ::ccool::

----------


## behe

> _260 millions... Connaissez vous ce chiffre concernant Emmanuel Macron ? C'est le nombre d'occurrences sur Google lorsque l'on tape "Macron candidat des mdias". Et s'il fallait donner un nom  une revue de presse entirement consacre  Emmanuel Macron, ce serait "Pourquoi tant de unes ?"._


Tu as test avant de sortir une quote aussi fausse? je veux bien que tu sois anti Macron mais si tu reprends toutes les infos fausses sur lui, a ne va pas t'aider.
Sachant qu'une recherche sur le mot Macron uniquement retourne 26 000 000 d'occurences, je ne vois pas d'o elle sort ce nombre.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu as test avant de sortir une quote aussi fausse? je veux bien que tu sois anti Macron mais si tu reprends toutes les infos fausses sur lui, a ne va pas t'aider.
> Sachant qu'une recherche sur le mot Macron uniquement retourne 26 000 000 d'occurences, je ne vois pas d'o elle sort ce nombre.


Je n'ai pas test mais c'est clairement le candidat des mdias... Regarde sur les autres posts o il y a des liens ou des stats postes sur les temps d'antenne... Et puis bon, mme pas besoin de stats, on le ressent quand mme.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu as test avant de sortir une quote aussi fausse? je veux bien que tu sois anti Macron mais si tu reprends toutes les infos fausses sur lui, a ne va pas t'aider.
> Sachant qu'une recherche sur le mot Macron uniquement retourne 26 000 000 d'occurences, je ne vois pas d'o elle sort ce nombre.


Ryu2000 (et dans une moindre mesure TallyHo)  n'est l que pour affirmer des mensonges et est adepte du dire n'importe quoi il en restera toujours quelque chose...

Je m'tonne toujours qu'on laisse sont compte actif  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as test avant de sortir une quote aussi fausse?


Je ne comprend pas, le Dcodex m'a dit que le site d'RTL tait une source sre !
Regardez, c'est en vert :
http://www.lemonde.fr/verification/source/rtl/

On s'en fout du nombre, peut tre qu'il tait vrai  un moment, de toute faon mme si on dit 1 060 000 de rsultats, a ne veut quand mme rien dire...
L'algorithme de Google va remonter des rsultats qui n'ont peut tre rien  voir avec la phrase recherch et il va trouv plusieurs le mme article.
 la limite avec des double quote comme a : "Macron candidat des mdias" on trouve l'expression 4200 fois.

Emmanuel Macron, candidat des mdias : autopsie dun choix implicite
Macron, candidat des mdias ?
Quand Macron, candidat des mdias, fait campagne  la prsidentielle algrienne  propos de la  colonisation 
Montebourg: Macron "c'est le candidat des mdias"

On s'en fout du nombre, il ne veut strictement rien dire, ce n'tait pas a l'information de mon message.
Vous tes pnible de chercher les dtails contestable des liens que je poste...
Ce n'est pas moi qui ait crit l'article et a vient d'un mdia *suppos* tre srieux...

Macron est soutenu par l'intgralit des mdias et personne de bonne foie ne peut le contredire...
Vous allez nier quoi ensuite que Macron n'est pas soutenu par Jacques Attali, Alain Minc et Pierre Berg ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Ryu2000 (et dans une moindre mesure TallyHo)  n'est l que pour affirmer des mensonges et est adepte du dire n'importe quoi il en restera toujours quelque chose...


Et toi tu es l pour quoi  part diffamer ? La vrit est que tu as encore une dent contre moi car tu t'es fait modrer pour m'avoir insult... Dsol de te rappeler a mais tu cherches un peu l...




> Je m'tonne toujours qu'on laisse sont compte actif


Ca m'tonnera toujours de voir des gens qui condamnent avec des dlits d'opinion (qui restent correctes et dans un cadre lgal)... Libert d'expression et tout, a te dit quelque chose, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est nervant comme les mdias sont toujours du ct de Macron,  chaque fois il a fait les choses bien :
Soupons de favoritisme  Las Vegas : Macron  totalement hors de cause , selon Michel Sapin

Conflit d'intrts : un conseiller de Macron pouss  la dmission

Jusqu' 7500 euros pour s'offrir un repas avec Emmanuel Macron  Londres
Emmanuel Macron: Jai ramen zro euro de Londres!

Il tait en rgle  Las Vegas, on vire les gars de son parti pour faire croire que le parti est clean, il n'a pas ramen d'argent de Londres.
Bientt ils vont dire qu'il ne ment pas dans sa dclaration d'impt...

Vous avez dj vu un article qui critiquait Macron ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Et toi tu es l pour quoi  part diffamer ? La vrit est que tu as encore une dent contre moi car tu t'es fait modrer pour m'avoir insult... Dsol de te rappeler a mais tu cherches un peu l...


Euh franchement je m'en ...     :;): 





> Ca m'tonnera toujours de voir des gens qui condamnent avec des dlits d'opinion (qui restent correctes et dans un cadre lgal)... Libert d'expression et tout, a te dit quelque chose, non ?


Il y a une diffrence entre avoir le droit de s'exprimer et le fait qu'un mdia doit laisser publier de fausses informations.
La libert d'expression c'est de te laisser dire/crire ce que tu veux. Pas de bnficier d'un mdia pour dire ce que tu veux.

Ca me fait penser  quand on invitait des expert pour dire que la cigarette et le cancers n'tait pas li, o qu'on invite des climato-septique, des crationnistes, des machistes, ...
Je ne vois pas pourquoi un mdia devrait participer  de la dsinformation sous prtexte de libert d'expression

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Vous avez dj vu un article qui critiquait Macron ?


Il y en a de nombreux. Mais ton cerveau doit automatiquement les rendre invisibles car cela n'irait plus avec tes affirmations premptoires que Macron est aim de TOUS les mdias.

aller au pif pour te faire plaisir quand mme :
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...n_1886779.html
http://www.valeursactuelles.com/poli...s-labime-58113

Le plus drle avec toi, c'est que sur ce forum tu es la personne qui parle le plus de Macron, tu dois le citer dans  peu prs tous tes posts, j'espre juste que tu ne postes pas dans la section c# car cela doit tre compliqu de te suivre.
Et tu es en mme temps celui qui se plaint tout le temps car on parle trop de Macron.
Tu te rends compte du ridicule de la situation ou tu as besoin d'un dessin ?

----------


## GrandDI

Je ne veux pas faire mettre mon grain de sel, mais restez poli, et discutez du sujet sans vous en loigner. Le pass est le pass  :;):  
De plus chacun  le droit d'avoir son opinion, alors ne vous jugez pas  ::zen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu es en mme temps celui qui se plaint tout le temps car on parle trop de Macron.


Il est vrai que je peux finir par tre pnible  toujours parler de Macron. (cela dit je suis un peu prs dans le bon topic)
Mais l'heure est grave, il pourrait se retrouver au second tour.

Je viens de me rendre sur google news et "Emmanuel Macron" est dans la liste " la une", donc je n'invente pas le fait que les mdias parlent de Macron.
Ok, 1% des articles ne lui sont pas totalement favorable.

Est-ce que les gens qui ne votent pas au premier pour et qui ensuite pleurent parce qu'ils ne sont pas content du rsultat vous nerve ?
Parce moi oui, donc je prfre commencer de pleurer et paniquer tout de suite parce que Macron peut se retrouver au second tour.

Bon cela dit je stress peut tre pour rien, aprs tous les mdias taient derrire Clinton et contre le Brexit, comme quoi ils ne gagnent pas toujours  la fin...
Macron c'est quand mme une grosse coquille vide, il peut faire un petit score.
J'essaierai bien la pense positive, mais c'est compliqu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle : Emmanuel Macron passe devant Marine Le Pen pour la premire fois
_Dans une enqute Harris Interactive, l'ex-ministre de l'conomie est crdit de 26% des suffrages au premier tour : un possible effet Bayrou._
lol ! L'effet Bayrou ^^ Genre Bayrou est super populaire et beaucoup de monde le suit (bon ok il a fait 9% en 2012, mais aujourd'hui il ferait beaucoup moins)

Il parait que le 1er tour aura lieu le 23 avril, je suis press de voir  quel point ce sondage ce sera tromp. (les sondages ne cherchent pas  indiquer la ralit, ils cherchent  influencer les lecteurs)
En gros c'est dans 45 jours, la baudruche Macron aura bien le temps de se dgonfler.

Prsidentielle : Emmanuel Macron a gagn six points en deux semaines, selon un sondage Harris Interactive pour France Tlvisions
Gagner 6 points en 2 semaines dans un sondage c'est facile, surtout si on paie l'institut de sondage...

On est surpris ^^ :
Prsidentielle: Jacques Attali va voter Emmanuel Macron
Delano apporte son soutien  Macron

Faut qu'ils fassent attention avec cette stratgie :
Voter Macron pour viter le Pen ? Les cls pour vraiment comprendre le rapport de force
Les Franais sont un peu taquins parfois, c'est possible qu'une grosse partie d'entre eux prfrent voter FN pour viter Macron que l'inverse ^^

D'aprs moi pousser Macron au second tour, a augmente les chances de voir le FN remporter les prsidentielles...
Mais je peux me tromper, Macron ne sera peut tre pas au second tour.

----------


## Darkzinus

> D'aprs moi pousser Macron au second tour, a augmente les chances de voir le FN remporter les prsidentielles...
> Mais je peux me tromper, Macron ne sera peut tre pas au second tour.


Je pense tout le contraire. Je ne vois pas le FN gagner en cas de face  face avec Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois pas le FN gagner en cas de face  face avec Macron.


Wait & See.

Macron c'est le No PS et les gens sont pas super fan du PS en ce moment...
Macron c'tait le conseiller d'Hollande et sa politique n'tait pas un vrai succs...
Macron est soutenu par Pierre Berg, Alain Minc, Jacques Attali, c'est inquitant si tu les connais.

Rien est jou, en 45 jours il peut s'en passer des choses.
Peut tre un second tour sans le FN ni Macron est possible.

Pourquoi pas un petit : Dupont Aignan VS Mlenchon ?
Ou Fillon peut toujours faire un plus gros score que Macron.

----------


## TallyHo

Si il y a une surprise, je pense plutt  Lepen vs Mlenchon. Les dbats peuvent pas mal changer la donne et ces deux-l sont des bons orateurs et agressifs dans les dbats. Comme Macron a un programme Pre Nol qui bouffe  tous les rteliers, il risque de tomber sur un os en face d'eux car il est flou sur sa ligne  vouloir courir plusieurs livres et sur les financements. Bref, il va falloir argumenter sa dmago qui ratisse large et ce n'est pas gagn. L a va pour le moment, il pavane devant ses fans, c'est facile... Mais devant des grandes gueules entre 4 yeux...

Pour le plaisir en parlant de grande gueule  ::):

----------


## Mingolito

*Emmanuel Macron a le "souhait" de nommer une femme Premier ministre s'il est lu en mai prochain*
*Par ailleurs un Chat sera nomm  la tte du ministre de la chasse et de la pche, ce qui aura pour effet de me garantir le vote de tous les chats*






> Emmanuel Macron a indiqu mercredi,  l'occasion de la Journe des droits des femmes, qu'il aimerait choisir une femme Premier ministre s'il est lu prsident.
> Emmanuel Macron, candidat  l'lection prsidentielle, a "plutt" le "souhait" de nommer une femme Premier ministre s'il est lu en mai prochain, a-t-il dclar mercredi soir, jour de la Journe des droits des femmes. "Pour tre honnte, c'est trop facile de le dire ce soir mais j'en ai parl avec d'autres,  commencer par des hommes, et c'est plutt mon souhait", a dclar le prsident d'En Marche !, interrog sur sa volont de nommer une femme  Matignon par un participant  une runion publique  Paris.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ya dj quelque temps j'ai dis que Macron mettrai Sgolne Royal en premier ministre si il est lu.
Mais si tout va bien on ne le saura jamais.

C'est un peu con cette logique...
Les femmes ne sont pas systmatiquement mieux que les hommes.
Faut arrter de croire qu'elles sont TOUJOURS suprieur  nous dans 100% des cas.
Une femme peut tre nul galement, c'est pas qu'un truc d'homme...
Si les femmes sont l'gal des hommes a veut dire qu'elles ont autant de chance d'tre nul qu'un homme.

C'est ridicule, tout ce qui est discrimination positive est nul.
On devrait prendre un gros ensemble, au lieu de diviser en plein de sous ensemble.
L'important c'est pas femme, homme, htrosexuel, transsexuel, noir, rouge, jaune, bouddhiste, catholique, l'important c'est que nous sommes franais.

Bon  la limite que les grosses entreprises soient oblig d'avoir un pourcentage d'employs handicap a c'est cool, parce que sinon ils ne trouveraient pas de boulot.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Ya dj quelque temps j'ai dis que Macron mettrai Sgolne Royal en premier ministre si il est lu.
> Mais si tout va bien on ne le saura jamais.
> 
> C'est un peu con cette logique...
> Les femmes ne sont pas systmatiquement mieux que les hommes.
> Faut arrter de croire qu'elles sont TOUJOURS suprieur  nous dans 100% des cas.
> Une femme peut tre nul galement, c'est pas qu'un truc d'homme...
> Si les femmes sont l'gal des hommes a veut dire qu'elles ont autant de chance d'tre nul qu'un homme.
> 
> ...


Tu as lu quelque part qu'il faisait a car les femmes sont suprieurs aux hommes ?  ::weird:: 
Tu as du forcement le lire pour crire tout a, je ne peux pas croire que tu fasses de la dsinformation, pas toi !!  ::aie::  

Tu vas me dire, pourquoi dire qu'il va prendre une femme ? Parce-quil y a des choses symboliques qui ont leur importance. Parce-que le milieu politique est encore trs masculin et aussi trs sexiste donc que ce symbole permettrait de rappeler  certains que les femmes ont leur place en politique et pas seulement pour respecter la parit.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu as lu quelque part qu'il faisait a car les femmes sont suprieurs aux hommes ?


Ce n'est pas son propos, il dnonce la drive de la dfense des droits vers la discrimination positive. Et quand on n'est pas dans le politiquement correct et qu'on reprend l'exemple des femmes, effectivement on ne peut que dplorer la logique fministe qui est devenue une logique revancharde envers les hommes. Elisabeth Badinter l'a elle-mme dplor et Marcela Lacub aussi, 2 femmes qu'on peut trs difficilement souponn d'tre anti-fministe : http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/livre...er_818756.html

Ce serait pas mal d'arrter ta chasse aux sorcires car a n'apporte strictement rien  la discussion. Et, en plus, l'argument symbolique que tu utilises tombe en plein dans ce que ces vraies fministes dnoncent justement... Tu devrais lire E. Badinter si tu t'inquites vraiment des droits des femmes...

Donc, pour revenir  Macron, encore un argument dmagogue digne de cette drive de discrimination positive... Ca bouffe  tous les rateliers...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce-quil y a des choses symboliques qui ont leur importance. Parce-que le milieu politique est encore trs masculin et aussi trs sexiste donc que ce symbole permettrait de rappeler  certains que les femmes ont leur place en politique et pas seulement pour respecter la parit.


Si il y a une faible pourcentage de femme en politique c'est parce qu'un faible pourcentage de femmes veut entrer en politique.
C'est juste de la statistique...

a sert  rien de vouloir  tout prix en mettre plus...
C'est mme compltement stupide.
Les femmes en politique c'est pas toujours fameux fameux en plus : Taubira, el khomri, Morano, rachida dati, bachelot, royal, etc...

Mais puisqu'on parle de a, je voudrais revenir sur un mensonge qui revient souvent : "les femmes sont moins pay que les hommes".
C'est faux, il faut regarder le salaire mensuel (ou horaire on s'en fout), pour le mme poste, le salaire est le mme que l'employ soit masculin ou fminin et c'est tout.
Si on compte comme a, il n'y a pas de problmes.

C'est juste que dans l'ensemble les femmes font moins d'tudes que les hommes et travaillent moins de trimestre.
Mais au mme poste, mme qualification elles gagnent comme des hommes.

Faut arrter de vouloir sparer homme vs femme...
La seule sparation qui existe c'est riche vs pauvre.

----------


## virginieh

Parce que les hommes en politique tu trouves vraiment que c'est beaucoup plus fameux ? C'est pas ce que tes posts laissent supposer.

Et pour les salaires d'apres une source officielle http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article972 oui les femmes travaillent souvent moins que les hommes donc a impacte leur salaires, mais aussi a temps de travail et poste gal elles gagnent quand mme moins :



> De lcart total aux discriminations
> 
> 1- Lcart total : les femmes touchent 25,7 % de moins que les hommes
> 
> 2- Lcart pour des temps complets : les femmes touchent 16,3 % de moins
> 
> 3- Lcart  temps de travail et mtiers quivalents : les femmes touchent 12,8 % de moins


Tu peux bien sur critiquer la source officielle, mais il faut d'autre argument que ton intuition dans ce cas.

Ceci dit je ne dfend pas du tout la "discrimination positive" dj parce que a reste une discrimination, et que justement dans un sens comme dans l'autre il ne faudrait jamais nommer une personne  n'importe quel poste en fonction de son sexe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que les hommes en politique tu trouves vraiment que c'est beaucoup plus fameux ?


Ce que je veux dire c'est que ce n'est pas une question de sexe.
Les politiciens sont nuls.
a tient en 4 mots, il n'y a pas besoin de parler de sexe.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi on cherche  diviser les franais...




> mais aussi a temps de travail et poste gal elles gagnent quand mme moins


a c'est bizarre.
Mme qualification, mme diplmes, mme exprience et salaire moins lev ?
a doit tre de plus en plus rare comme situation.

Bon cela dit souvent 2 hommes  un poste similaire ne gagnent pas la mme chose...

----------


## Grogro

> Vous avez dj vu un article qui critiquait Macron ?


Oui, sur le Figaro qui soutient naturellement Fillon.

----------


## Mingolito

*Prsidentielle: Macron passe devant Le Pen pour la premire fois dans un sondage* 



<< Le candidat d'En marche! runit 26% des intentions de vote au premier tour dans un sondage Harris Interactive publi ce jeudi. La prsidente du Front national, elle, reste stable  25%.

piphnomne ou tendance de fond? Le candidat d'En marche! Emmanuel Macron vient de passer devant la candidate du Front national Marine Le Pen au premier tour de la prsidentielle dans une enqute Harris Interactive publie ce jeudi. Une premire, puisque dans les rcents sondages, Emmanuel Macron n'arrivait jusque-l qu'en deuxime position.  
Macron gagne 6 points

Avec un gain de six points en deux semaines, le fondateur d'En Marche! runit dsormais 26% des intentions de vote, contre 25% pour la prsidente du Front national, qui reste stable, selon ce sondage ralis pour France Tlvisions.  

Au second tour, l'ex-ministre de l'Economie l'emporterait largement sur la prsidente du Front national, avec 65% des voix contre 35%. Ce sondage est le premier ralis par Harris Interactive depuis l'annonce d'une alliance entre Emmanuel Macron et le prsident du MoDem Franois Bayrou, le 22 fvrier dernier.  
Fillon  la trane

Franois Fillon, dont la campagne est plombe depuis plus d'un mois par le Penelopegate et les soupons d'emplois fictifs qui psent sur son pouse et de deux de ses enfants, reste en troisime position avec 20% des intentions de vote, en retrait d'un point.  Source >> 

La bonne nouvelle c'est que Marine ne risque pas de devenir prsident, la mauvaise nouvelle c'est que Macron sera votre futur prsident.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, sur le Figaro qui soutient naturellement Fillon.


Si je prend les articles des 6 dernires heures :
Le texte de ralliement de l'aile droite du PS  Macron
Prsidentielle : Emmanuel Macron passe devant Marine Le Pen
Emmanuel Macron met sa femme Brigitte sur le devant de la scne

1 : Le PS prfre soutenir Macron qu'Hamon.
2 : Les sondages commence  mettre Macron devant le premier parti de France.
3 : Macron montre sa femme.

C'est pas tellement ngatif comme article...
Vivement dans 2 mois que j'arrte d'en parler ^^ lol

----------


## el_slapper

Aprs, quand on cherche les qualitatifs, on s'aperoit que 79% des soutiens de Marine Le Pen sont surs de voter pour elle, contre 45% de soutiens de Macron. L'effet baudruche, il est connu et mesur. La seule question est : a va tenir jusqu' quand? Si a se dgonfle en Juin, c'est trop taaaaaaaaaard.....

----------


## Mingolito

Vu que Jupp est pas dans la course, Macron c'est le seul candidat possible pour les tenants de la doctrine du "on change rien", et ils sont trs nombreux.

Je me demande si inconsciemment les gens savent que tout son programme bidon ne sera en gros pas appliqu... Donc on va rester dans le "on change rien", situation qui dure depuis  Mitterrand, ou on  vu un bon "rgent" nomm Chirac qui  pas fait trop de catastrophes, suivi par les deux pires prsidents que la France aient jamais eu  savoir Sarkozy puis Hollande, avec le nouveau moto:  "on empire tout".

----------


## TallyHo

> Ceci dit je ne dfend pas du tout la "discrimination positive" dj parce que *a reste une discrimination*


C'est une vidence que beaucoup de "vertueux" oublient... Le positif entraine un ngatif. Si j'ai 10 emplois  offrir et que je fais de la discrimination positive en ne recrutant que des personnes d'origine africaine on va dire, forcment je dfavorise les personnes issues d'autres origines.

Mais le pire, c'est que a ne se base sur rien cette histoire, que des convictions puisqu'on ne peut pas faire de stats ethniques. Donc, pour rester sur l'exemple, comment peut on affirmer que les gens d'origine africaine sont moins embauches que les autres ? Il faudrait comparer le taux de la population avec le taux de salaris dans la boite incrimine, savoir si il y a eu beaucoup de candidats d'origine africaine au recrutement (peut tre qu'il n'y en a pas eu beaucoup), etc etc etc... Il faudrait tout analyser pour dresser un tat des lieux avec des donnes chiffres... Sauf que tu n'as pas le droit de le faire...

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> [...] on  vu un bon "rgent" nomm Chirac qui  pas fait trop de catastrophes[...]


C'est vrai, je suis d'accord et l c'est sans ironie !

Pour Macron, ce que je trouve incroyable, c'est qu'il est donn en tte alors que dans mon entourage strictement personne ne m'en dit du bien. D'ailleurs, ni dans l'entourage de mon frangin, qui est bien diffrent du mien. 
En fait j'en viens  me demander : Comment se fait il que jamais personne ne m'ait dit "je vais voter Macron" ???? Je ne dconne pas, jamais personne ne me l'a dit !!!!

A t-on analys le public qui rempli les salles des meeting de Macron ? Si a se trouve, ceux sont  90% les mmes personnes qui le suivent partout ! Peut tre qu'il utilise une grande partie de figurants ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment se fait il que jamais personne ne m'ait dit "je vais voter Macron" ???? Je ne dconne pas, jamais personne ne me l'a dit !!!!


Pareil, par contre j'ai plusieurs amis qui ont partag des liens anti Macron sur leur mur Facebook.
C'est pour a que je me dis que le sentiment anti Macron pourrait pousser certains  voter FN si la situation se prsentait.
Il peut y avoir une vague anti Macron. (mais pas dans les mdias bien entendu)




> A t-on analys le public qui rempli les salles des meeting de Macron ? Si a se trouve, ceux sont  90% les mmes personnes qui le suivent partout ! Peut tre qu'il utilise une grande partie de figurants ?


C'est ce que faisait Hillary Clinton, mais a l'a pas assez aid vraisemblablement ^^
Clinton c'est comme Macron, ce sont des candidats du systme.

Si vous voulez en savoir plus sur les meetings de Macron regardez cette vido :



=======================================
EDIT :
Emmanuel Macron fait l'loge d'Alain Jupp en meeting
_Le candidat de En Marche! cherche  courtiser l'lectorat du maire de Bordeaux, tout en loignant les lecteurs de la droite de Franois Fillon._

Comme Macron et mi PS mi UMP il essaie de ramasser des lecteurs des 2 cts.

----------


## Grogro

> Pour Macron, ce que je trouve incroyable, c'est qu'il est donn en tte alors que dans mon entourage strictement personne ne m'en dit du bien. D'ailleurs, ni dans l'entourage de mon frangin, qui est bien diffrent du mien.


Personne n'en pense du bien, mais beaucoup de personnes pensent que tous les autres candidats sont pires. Moi mme, je ne sais pas... Il y a du bon en lui mais beaucoup de choses qui m'inquitent, voire me rvulsent.

----------


## Ryu2000

Lcologie version Macron : les contradictions permanentes de lancien ministre devenu candidat
_Emmanuel Macron a enfin dvoil son programme. Gnreux en mots grandiloquents supposs incarner le changement, Emmanuel Macron affirme vouloir  changer de logiciel  et oprer une  transformation radicale , notamment en matire de transition cologique. Son  nouveau modle de croissance  ressemble pourtant  ce qui se pratique depuis plusieurs dcennies. Un modle saupoudr de quelques apparentes mesures cologiques, sur la pollution atmosphrique ou les gaz de schiste, qui contredisent les politiques menes par le candidat lorsquil tait ministre,  peine quelques mois plus tt. Une analyse pour ouvrir le dbat._

Comme on l'entend souvent Macron se contredit, ici c'est le cas avec le sujet de l'cologie.

De mon point de vu rien n'est bon dans le Macron !
Je n'ai jamais pu le supporter, il faut dire que pendant la campagne Hollande parlait de lutter contre la finance et il a embauch Macron qui sortait de chez Rothschild et qui lui tait conseill par Jacques Attali, donc il ne partait pas vraiment avec un capital sympathie ^^

----------


## virginieh

Pour a qu'il faut couter ce que disent les candidats.
Quand hollande a dit que son ennemi c'tait la finance, c'est que tout son discours tait que fumisterie, un prsident ne peut pas tre contre la finance.
Il aurait dit qu'il tait contre la spculation, je l'aurais pris un peu plus au srieux. mme si a aurait t compliqu, mais proteger les investissement moyen ou long terme contre ceux trs court terme a a du sens et c'est faisable

----------


## Ryu2000

> tout son discours tait que fumisterie


Ben en fait rien ne permet de forcer un prsident lu  suivre ses promesses de campagne.
Malheureusement, il n'existe pas de procdure pour virer un prsident qui ne respect pas ces engagements.

Un temps on me disait "les prsidents tiennent leur programmes pour faire 2 mandats", mais c'est fini aujourd'hui, au bout de 5 ans les prsidents sont tellement dtest que les citoyens votent n'importe quoi pour s'en dbarrasser, Hollande a uniquement t lu grce  la haine des franais envers Sarkozy.

Mais il s'est bien foutu de la gueule du monde "la finance n'a pas de visage" ! lol. Bien-sre que si, on peut compltement citer des noms de financiers qui ont foutu la merde dans l'conomie.
Il y a des banques responsables de la crise conomique, elles ont des noms.




> un prsident ne peut pas tre contre la finance.


Si il peut tout  fait, mais c'est un coup  finir comme JFK...
Et en plus il n'aura aucun soutient de la part des mdias et des autres politiques, donc bonne chance pour tre lu (quoi que Trump y est bien arriv).
On le traitera de complotiste. (mot qui n'existe pas d'ailleurs)

----------


## TallyHo

> Personne n'en pense du bien, mais beaucoup de personnes pensent que tous les autres candidats sont pires. Moi mme, je ne sais pas... Il y a du bon en lui mais beaucoup de choses qui m'inquitent, voire me rvulsent.


Puisque tu parlais de Macron et des retraites, Mlenchon en parle dans sa vido de la semaine :

----------


## Ryu2000

Si j'ai bien compris, le compte Twitter des Rpublicains a publi a :





> Contact par Le Monde, l'historien spcialiste de l'extrme droite Nicolas Lebourg est sans appel. "C'est effarant" (...) "Cela joue avec des rfrents iconographiques trs forts", poursuit-il. "On est en plein dans la reprsentation du complot judo-capitalistique, profondment ancre  lextrme droite."


Du coup ils ont chang l'image :


Source : Prsidentielle 2017 : Les Rpublicains caricaturent Macron puis s'excusent

===
Et sinon :
Le camp Macron demande le retrait de Peillon de la campagne de Hamon
Peyon a dit :



> "Il semblerait qu'il y ait des gens de l'UMP et du PS qui se mettent ensemble. Vous savez, il y a quelque chose heureusement de ttu dans l'Histoire, c'est comme a qu'on sait qu'il y a eu des chambres  gaz, et qu'on ne peut pas le nier, il y a aujourd'hui des gens de l'UMP, il me semble (Jean-Paul) Delevoye, il y a des gens du PS, il me semble (Bertrand) Delano... Je suis sur des faits (...) On n'est pas dans l'interprtation"


En mme temps elle est compltement nulle sa phrase, il y a plus simple et plus efficace pour dire que chez Macron il y a des gens du PS et des gens de l'UMP.
Macron c'est compltement la synthse de l'UMPS.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour Hamon, le projet de Macron est un "marche-pied" au FN
_Face  l'hmorragie en court au sein de la gauche et les nombreux ralliements de figures du PS  Emmanuel Macron, le camp Hamon a enclench la contre-offensive ds mercredi. Les soutiens du candidat socialiste ont notamment accus son rival de donner corps  "l'UMPS" fustig par le FN. Jeudi, dans Le Monde, Benot Hamon a lui-mme estim que le vote Macron pourrait tre un "acclrateur" du vote Front national._ 

Peillon accuse Macron de faire le jeu du FN
_Selon Vincent Peillon, "Emmanuel Macron reprsente exactement ce 'ni droite ni gauche' qui depuis la fin du 19me sicle est le thme majeur de lextrme droite franaise". Une analyse partage par un autre perdant de la primaire de la gauche, Arnaud Montebourg,_

Pourquoi Le FN rve dun second tour face  Macron
_Un duel entre Marine Le Pen et Emmanuel Macron au second tour de la prsidentielle  serait la ralisation du clivage que nous souhaitons installer depuis des annes , explique un cadre du parti d'extrme droite. Une bataille des  patriotes  contre les  mondialistes , selon la rhtorique en vogue au Front national, et rode depuis quelques semaines en meeting et sur les plateaux de tlvision._

Le Front National aimerait bien voir Macron au second tour.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron : Je propose la vritable alternance
Avant le parti au pouvoir alternait entre PS et UMP, avec Macron on mix les 2.
Un mlange des deux c'est pas une alternance...


Le dab d'Emmanuel Macron

----------


## virginieh

https://www.challenges.fr/election-p...-macron_460217

Soit il a cach du fric, soit en gagnant plusieurs millions par an il arrive a  peine 200 000 euros de capital et va nous expliquer comment grer un budget ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Soit il a cach du fric, soit en gagnant plusieurs millions par an il arrive a  peine 200 000 euros de capital et va nous expliquer comment grer un budget ^^


C'est marrant a me rappel cet article :
Macron : 3,6 millions deuros de revenus, et patrimoine ngatif ?

L'article renvoi  des articles de ce genre :
En 18 mois, Emmanuel Macron a gagn 2,4 millions d'euros chez Rothschild

Il ne va rien arriver  Macron, les mdias ne vont quasiment pas en parler.
Il ne va pas subir le mme acharnement mdiatique que Fillon...

----------


## TallyHo

> https://www.challenges.fr/election-p...-macron_460217
> 
> Soit il a cach du fric, soit en gagnant plusieurs millions par an il arrive a  peine 200 000 euros de capital et va nous expliquer comment grer un budget ^^


Et, en plus, il ne peut pas payer ses impts ! Si c'est pas malheureux a... Trop dur d'tre riche aujourd'hui... Il va falloir faire un Macronthon  ::aie::

----------


## behe

> C'est marrant a me rappel cet article :
> Macron : 3,6 millions deuros de revenus, et patrimoine ngatif ?
> 
> L'article renvoi  des articles de ce genre :
> En 18 mois, Emmanuel Macron a gagn 2,4 millions d'euros chez Rothschild
> 
> Il ne va rien arriver  Macron, les mdias ne vont quasiment pas en parler.
> Il ne va pas subir le mme acharnement mdiatique que Fillon...


Heu, il y avait dj eu une enqute (edit plutt dj une publication) lorsqu'il est entr dans le gouvernement sur ces revenus, donc effectivement sortir du rchauff a doit pas intresser les mdias ....

----------


## Ryu2000

Enqute ouverte sur une soire  Las Vegas avec Macron en vedette
_Cette procdure "est susceptible de mettre en cause" l'organisme de promotion Business France et l'agence Havas. Elle ne vise cependant pas directement Emmanuel Macron._

Affaire Macron : vers une enqute judiciaire ?
_Emmanuel Macron est vis ce mercredi 8 mars par des soupons de favoritisme. Lavenir judiciaire du leader d"En Marche !" pourrait sassombrir._

C'est dommage qu'il ne va rien lui arriver, j'aurai aim qu'il finisse en examen comme Fillon...

----------


## GPPro

Y'a mieux, Valls qui lche Hamon et "se prpare  participer  une future majorit prsidentielle". Il me tarde de voir la gueule des neuneus qui soutiennent Macron quand Valls sera dans son gouvernement...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il me tarde de voir la gueule des neuneus qui soutiennent Macron


Est-ce qu'ils existent rellement ?
Je n'ai jamais vu un membre du peuple soutenir Macron.

Valls ne soutient pas Hamon, mais il ne dit pas soutenir Macron.
En mme temps ce serait super contre productif de laisser Valls afficher son soutient  Macron (si toutes les personnalits les plus impopulaires de France soutiennent Macron, a ne va pas forcment l'aider).

----------


## Mingolito

*Le programme de Emmanuel Macron*







La vido qui  inspir Macron pour tablir son programme

----------


## Grogro

Et toujours sur Macron : http://www.usinenouvelle.com/editori...macron.N513504

----------


## Ryu2000

Dclaration de patrimoine de Macron : Anticor saisit la Haute Autorit pour la transparence
_Selon lassociation anti-corruption, le candidat dEn Marche! aurait peru 3,3 millions deuros de revenus de 2009  2012. Et naurait dclar que 200.000 euros  son entre au gouvernement._

----------


## Ryu2000

Franois Hollande sait qui va gagner l'lection prsidentielle : "ce sera Macron"

a ne va pas porter chance  Macron ^^
La dernire fois qu'Hollande a voulu faire le malin, a n'avait pas march :
Le lapsus volontaire dHollande qui donne Hillary Clinton vainqueur

Hollande aimerait beaucoup que Macron prenne la suite, aprs tout Hollande a jou un grand rle dans la cration de Macron.

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> Ryu2000
> Avant le parti au pouvoir alternait entre PS et UMP, avec Macron on mix les 2.
>  Un mlange des deux c'est pas une alternance...


Dans la situation de confusion idologique et politique actuelle ,les Franais sont apparemment condamns  opter entre la Peste Lepniste et le Cholera Macronien...!!!
Le sursaut salvateur ne peut venir que d'hommes politiques intgres,   principes et  poigne videmment ...

----------


## TallyHo

> Le sursaut salvateur ne peut venir que d'hommes politiques intgres


... Ou du peuple qui reprend les rennes. En gnral, a fait mal dans ce cas mais est-ce vitable devant cette classe politicienne mafieuse ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Le peuple franais ne se bougera que le jour o les distributeurs de billet ne fonctionneront plus... (ou un truc de cette ampleur)
Vraisemblablement les franais supportent beaucoup avant de craquer. (des fois il y a des manifestations pour faire soupape, ils gueulent un coup et a va mieux, mais la situation ne s'arrange pas)

Pour qu'une rvolution fonctionne il faut avoir le soutient de l'arme.
Parce que si le pouvoir donne comme ordre  l'arme de tirer sur la foule, il vaut mieux que l'arme ne suive pas l'ordre et se retourne contre le gouvernement.

La rupture entre le peuple et l'ensemble : politiciens + mdias + banquiers est beaucoup trop grand.
Ils sont dans leur bulle, isol du monde rel.

La solution ne viendra pas du PS, de l'UMP ou de Macron.
Le PS va disparaitre et au lieu de devenir le "Parti Dmocrate" a va tre un nom avec "Progressiste" dedans.
Sinon a ferait Dmocrates VS Rpublicain et la copie du systme US serait trop flagrante.
Faut oublier l'UMPS et passer  autre chose.
Les partis au pouvoir depuis des dcennies qui font que de la merde, a va bien un moment...

----------


## el_slapper

hem. Je ne suis pas sur que " poigne" et "intgre", a fasse souvent bon mnage...  ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

```

```

Quant la confusion politique atteint son comble ,il n'y a pas d'autres issues que la remise en ordre et celle-ci ncessite en plus de principes solides ,un homme  poigne !!!
Car pour y mettre fin, il faut trouver la ressource en soi-mme ,et seuls de tels hommes en sont capables ...
C'est ce  quoi faisait Mon General en 1958 quand il disait "les choses etant ce qu'elles sont ...." , qui me fier ,sinon  moi-mme !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

oups !!!
lire "C'est ce  quoi faisait *allusio*n Mon General en 1958 quand il disait ..."

----------


## Grogro

> Le sursaut salvateur ne peut venir que d'hommes politiques intgres,   principes et  poigne videmment ...


Homme nouveau, sauve-nous de nous-mmes. Amen (ton pack ?).

----------


## TallyHo

> Quant la confusion politique atteint son comble ,il n'y a pas d'autres issues que la remise en ordre et celle-ci ncessite en plus de principes solides ,un homme  poigne !!!


On est toujours dans la logique de la femme ou l'homme providentiel qui mergerait d'un systme corrompu... Mme si rien est impossible, les chances sont quand mme infimes que a se produise puisque tu ne peux pas accder au pouvoir sans tre coopt par la classe dominante. L'poque du Gnral tait diffrente. Aujourd'hui, vu le contexte, la "poigne" peut mener  des drives qui ne sont pas souhaitables.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Et vous avez regard le dbat hier sur TF1. J'ai pas vu Macron dans une grande forme. Quasi bgayant dans sa conclusion finale, cherchant ses mots... Bref sur le fond il n'avait pas l'air de dfendre un programme, mais plutt de chercher  plaire  tout le monde en insistant principalement sur le fait qu'il tait nouveau. C'est court comme programme,  la limite de l'imposture.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est court comme programme,  la limite de l'imposture.


Ca a l'avantage qu'il ne dcevra pas sur la non application de son programme :p

----------


## GPPro

> Et vous avez regard le dbat hier sur TF1. J'ai pas vu Macron dans une grande forme. Quasi bgayant dans sa conclusion finale, cherchant ses mots... Bref sur le fond il n'avait pas l'air de dfendre un programme, mais plutt de chercher  plaire  tout le monde en insistant principalement sur le fait qu'il tait nouveau. C'est court comme programme,  la limite de l'imposture.


Apparemment d'aprs les sondages Macron serait le grand gagnant. La dmocratie, un merveilleux systme  ::ccool::

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca a l'avantage qu'il ne dcevra pas sur la non application de son programme :p


Ou qu'il dcevra pire que Fraise des Bois ! A vouloir plaire  tout le monde, on finit par plaire  personne...  ::):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Apparemment d'aprs les sondages Macron serait le grand gagnant...


D'aprs les journalistes de France3 dans le journal du soir tout  l'heure, c'est la mme apprciation et des louanges unanimes. On a pas d voir la mme mission... Au mieux je l'ai trouv trs moyen et pas d'une grande envergure. J'en arrive  conclure que mme s'il montrait son c*l, les journalistes applaudiraient. Cette campagne lectorale est dcidment hors normes, pitoyable dans toutes ses composantes  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> D'aprs les journalistes de France3 dans le journal du soir tout  l'heure, c'est la mme apprciation et des louanges unanimes. On a pas d voir la mme mission... Au mieux je l'ai trouv trs moyen et pas d'une grande envergure. J'en arrive  conclure que mme s'il montrait son c*l, les journalistes applaudiraient. Cette campagne lectorale est dcidment hors normes, pitoyable dans toutes ses composantes


Et qui as tu trouv convaincant?

----------


## halaster08

> Et qui as tu trouv convaincant?


La question n'est pas pour moi, mais je donne mon avis quand mme
J'ai pas encore la fin (j'en suis a 2/3) mais sur ce dbat aucun pour l'instant, mme mlanchon que je trouve trs bon orateur d'habitude tait moyen, les pires tant Fillon et Macron
Fillon dit qu'il faut virer tous les fonctionnaires car ils coutent trop cher mais en mme temps augmenter les effectifs de la police, bravo la cohrence ...
Quand a Macron, alors que les autres donnent des chiffres avec leurs propos, lui il reste dans le vague, on va faire un peu ceci, la priorit c'est a, mais sans rien de solide, en l'coutant je n'entend que du vide.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La question n'est pas pour moi, mais je donne mon avis quand mme


Cela tombe bien, je partage totalement ton avis ci-dessus. Tu en es au 2/3 mais regardes le dernier discours de Macron qui clt l'mission, c'est encore pire et l'on croirait qu'il va s'effondrer faute de plus savoir quoi dire, genre tudiant qui a un trou et qui ne sait plus comment articuler ses lments de langage. Cela ne tmoigne pas d'un gars qui a de grandes convictions. Et comme disait Martine Aubry : 


> Quand c'est flou, c'est qu'il y a un loup


  ::lol::  Elle avait tellement raison en disant a  propos d'Hollande qu'il faut bien lui rendre un petit hommage et cela correspond tout autant pour le programme de Macron.

D'accord aussi avec ton apprciation sur les autres candidats. On remarque surtout les faiblesses de certains, mais pas non plus de grand vainqueur, classe trs mdiocre dans son ensemble pour l'instant. 

*EDIT* : Et je partage aussi ton avis sur Mlenchon, un peu plus "vivant" que les autres mais bien en dessous de son niveau habituel. Enfin a me rassure on est au moins deux  avoir vu la mme mission, les journalistes en ont vu une autre. Ou plus probablement leurs conclusions taient dj crites avant mme l'mission tellement ils sont unanimes  avoir vu un bon Macron  ::lol::

----------


## halaster08

> Enfin a me rassure on est au moins deux  avoir vu la mme mission


J'espre qu'on est pas que deux ...
Effectivement son discours de fin faisait bien la synthse du reste de ces interventions, du vide, des lments de langage, et encore un peu de vide.
J'ai d'ailleurs particulirement aim la remarque de Marine Le Pen  ce sujet un peu plus tt dans l'mission.
L'avantage avec ce genre de discours c'est qu'on ne peux pas lui reprocher de ne pas tenir ses engagements...

----------


## TallyHo

> J'espre qu'on est pas que deux ...


Il y a 10 millions de spectateurs qui ont regard... Je ne sais pas ce que vous en attendiez exactement. En tout cas, je salue votre courage pour avoir tenu 3-4 heures devant ce navet politique.

----------


## halaster08

> Il y a 10 millions de spectateurs qui ont regard... Je ne sais pas ce que vous en attendiez exactement. En tout cas, je salue votre courage pour avoir tenu 3-4 heures devant ce navet politique.


Je n'en attendais pas grand chose, mais pour se faire une opinion il faut bien s'informer, non?
J'avais dj cout des meetings/discours de certains candidats je voulais voir ce que a donnait avec des contradicteur srieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je n'en attendais pas grand chose, mais pour se faire une opinion il faut bien s'informer, non?


C'est pas la meilleure solution pour s'informer...
J'ai essay de regarder, mais j'ai entendu Macron et c'tait tellement mauvais que a m'a donn le cancer. (ll a du tre extremement coach, au niveau du discours, des expressions, du langage corporel, c'tait trop format)

C'tait marrant, j'ai trouv les participants super stress au dbut, on aurait dit un groupe de lycen qui prsente une soutenance.
Pourtant ils ont l'habitude de s'exprimer et d'tre chronomtr...

Au lieu de faire un dbat proportionnelle on devrait faire un dbat pour la parit (donner la paroles  ceux qui ne l'ont pas).
Si on veut vraiment tre dmocratique on doit parler beaucoup plus des 6 autres candidats.
On les a assez vu les Macron, Fillon, etc...

La plupart des gens pensent qu'il faut choisir entre les 5 "premiers", c'est super triste.
Au premier tour ils pourraient se lcher un peu...
Les premiers tours c'est bien  ::):

----------


## Grogro

J'avais pas vu passer celle-l, mais il y a de belles perles : http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/emma...69757_1897.php

Pauvre Macron, avec des amis pareils, pas besoin d'ennemis.  ::aie:: 

Dj le ralliement des socialistes (sauf Le Drian qui apporte une caution srieuse ct dfense et gopolitique) c'est un putain de boulet. Manquerait plus que MsT et Royal achvent de transformer Solfrino en un htel de passe et ce serait le pompon.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui dans ton lien on reconnait assez bien Macron dans les critiques d'Henry Hermand : un stagiaire qui a besoin de se faire recadr sur ses connaissances historiques.

D'ailleurs l'exemple cit dans ton lien n'est pas isol, c'est encore Macron qui se trompait en citant Mao  la place de Deng Xiaoping.

Bref  part des connaissances du monde de la finance, ce qui ne peut rassurer personne, que reste-t-il de ce candidat prtendu "universel" ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Contact par Le Monde, l'historien spcialiste de l'extrme droite Nicolas Lebourg est sans appel. "C'est effarant" (...) "Cela joue avec des rfrents iconographiques trs forts", poursuit-il. "On est en plein dans la reprsentation du complot judo-capitalistique, profondment ancre  lextrme droite."


C'est l'image d'un banquier capitaliste avec son haut de forme et son nez tordu (frquent chez les personnalits charismatiques), nullement d'un isralite dont le nez est crochu (selon la lgende et le caricaturiste). 
Mais je comprend qu'un enseignant chercheur qui va prendre le petit djeuner chez monsieur Hollande et passe son temps  suivre lextrme droite puisse s'y laisser prendre.




> Apparemment d'aprs les sondages Macron serait le grand gagnant. La dmocratie, un merveilleux systme


_Ce qui compte ce n'est pas le vote, c'est comment on compte les votes._
Joseph Staline, grand homme politique du XXme sicle

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est l'image d'un banquier capitaliste


Ouais, mais aujourd'hui certains voient de l'anti-judasme partout...




> Caricature antismite de Macron : la dfense des Rpublicains tient-elle ?
> Rien de bien mchant, selon la direction du parti, qui, dans un communiqu, a expliqu avoir retir limage pour viter des polmiques inutiles. Conscient que la caricature dEmmanuel Macron que le compte Twitter des Rpublicains avait diffuse et retire sur les rseaux sociaux a pu tre mal interprte, je tiens, au nom de tous les Rpublicains,  prsenter mes excuses  ceux qui ont pu tre blesss ou choqus, a dclar le secrtaire gnral du parti LR Bernard Accoyer. La caricature a pu tre mal interprte, assure-t-on. Il sagirait en fait simplement dune rfrence au monde de la banque, avec le haut de forme et le cigare, et au communisme, avec la faucille. Pour le nez crochu, cependant, on naura pas dexplication.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ouais, mais aujourd'hui certains voient de l'anti-judasme partout...


Ou du racisme partout, comme certains mal dgrossis

----------


## halaster08

> C'est pas la meilleure solution pour s'informer...


Pourquoi? Parceque tu n'aimes pas le casting?
C'est a ma connaissance le premier grand dbats entre plusieurs candidats, et donc oui pour m'informer j'coute ce qu'il ont a dire et la manire dont ils le disent.
Certe il manquait des candidats mais a n'en tait pas moins une source d'information.
Et si une VOD d'un mme avec les autres candidats tait dispo je l'couterais de la mme manire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou du racisme partout


Le truc qui ne va pas c'est qu'il semble y avoir une sorte de hirarchie dans le racisme...
Rien que dans le nom "LICRA" il y a une sparation entre racisme et anti judasme.
Alors que "l'anti judasme" fait parti de l'ensemble "racisme"...
C'est comme dire "Ligue de Dfense des nombres entiers, et des nombres entiers naturels".

On a parfois un peu l'impression que c'est moins grave de se moquer des catholiques et des musulmans, que de se moquer d'autres groupes.
Si on compare la caricature de Macron avec certaines caricatures de Charlie Hebdo, on voit que Charlie Hebdo allait beaucoup plus loin...

Charlie Hebdo avait reprit des caricatures d'un journal dextrme droite danoise (et ils ont quasiment t applaudit pour a) :



> En 2005, laffaire des caricatures de Mahomet au Danemark et la solidarit de  Charlie Hebdo 
> 
> Lhebdomadaire avait t le premier journal europen  manifester sa solidarit avec le quotidien danois Jyllands-Posten en reprenant ses caricatures de Mahomet, notamment une le reprsentant avec un turban en forme de bombe.





> L'extrme droite danoise alimente une xnophobie bien-pensante
> Dans les pays nordiques, connus pour leur modle social, l'extrme droite ralise une perce depuis plusieurs annes. Pour de nombreux observateurs danois, l'affaire des dessins, caricaturant Mahomet, du journal Jyllands-Posten  principal publication de la droite et le plus gros tirage de la presse danoise  doit tre replace dans ce contexte.


Tout a pour dire que la caricature de Macron n'avait rien d'anti judaque...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi? Parceque tu n'aimes pas le casting?


Effectivement le casting n'est pas top...
Mais mme si il l'tait, le problme resterait le mme.

Il n'y a pas le temps et bien souvent *ils ne parlent pas de leur programme* mais attaque les autres sur des choses qui n'ont rien  voir.
Comme Mlenchon qui s'en prend  Fillon et ses emplois fictifs (ce serait marrant si on venait  apprendre que Mlenchon en a aussi cr).

Il faudrait que chaque parti ralise une vido de 5 ou 10 minutes dans laquelle chacun prsente son programme sans tre coup.

----------


## halaster08

> Effectivement le casting n'est pas top...
> Mais mme si il l'tait, le problme resterait le mme.
> 
> Il n'y a pas le temps et bien souvent *ils ne parlent pas de leur programme* mais attaque les autres sur des choses qui n'ont rien  voir.
> Comme Mlenchon qui s'en prend  Fillon et ses emplois fictifs (ce serait marrant si on venait  apprendre que Mlenchon en a aussi cr).


Si tu n'as pas regard comment peux-tu savoir ce qui c'est pass?
Non il y a eu trs peu d'attaques personelles, les candidats qui avaient un programme en ont parl.
Ce n'tait justement pas une mission comme il y a souvent o on invites des politiques pour qu'il s'engueulent/ se tapent dessus. 
Le temps de parole tant compt, pour convaincre il fallait tre concis et aller a l'essentiel et pas perdre son temps a attaquer les autres.

----------


## TallyHo

> donc oui pour m'informer j'coute ce qu'il ont a dire et la manire dont ils le disent.


Sauf qu'ils te disent ce qu'ils veulent... Et comme le dbat contradictoire est assez limit dans ce format d'mission, tu n'es pas plus inform ( supposer que tu aies suivi un minimum la campagne bien sur). Les dbats politiques actuels sont lamentables de toute faon ( l'image de leur classe), c'est juste de la joute verbale et montrer "qui a la plus grosse" (gueule bien sur  ::D: ).

C'est pour a que je te demandais ce que tu en esprais... Tu as appris des choses importantes que tu ne savais pas ? Ca a remis en cause ton choix ? Tu as (re)dcouvert un candidat ? Etc... Bref, a a chang quoi dans ta vision ?

----------


## halaster08

> Sauf qu'ils te disent ce qu'ils veulent...


Ils disent ce qu'ils veulent, tout comme ils peuvent mettre ce qu'ils veulent dans leur programme et ne pas s'y tenir, j'en ai bien conscience, mais dans un format o le temps est limit je trouve qu'on se rend bien compte o sont les priorits de chacun.



> Et comme le dbat contradictoire est assez limit dans ce format d'mission


Je n'ai jamais vraiment vu de dbat contradictoire en France, quand on invite des gens de bords oppos c'est pas pour dbattre mais combattre vu que a fait plus d'audience et a ne m'interresse pas.




> C'est pour a que je te demandais ce que tu en esprais... Tu as appris des choses importantes que tu ne savais pas ? Ca a remis en cause ton choix ? Tu as (re)dcouvert un candidat ? Etc... Bref, a a chang quoi dans ta vision ?


Peut-tre que j'esprait tre convaincu par un candidat?
Pour l'instant je ne sais mme si je vais aller voter.
Par contre a m'as clairement permis de savoir pour qui je n'allais PAS voter.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Au del d'apporter de nouvelles informations pour ceux qui s'intressent dj au sujet, cela permet de voir ce qu'ils prsentent au "grand public", notamment  ceux que la politique ne passionne pas (et je les comprend) mais qui vont quand mme regarder ces quelques missions. Donc de pouvoir mieux en parler avec tout le monde en gnral. 

Cela permet aussi de les voir grandeur nature, isols, sans leur fan club et l'clairage qui va bien. Ils sont plus dpouills et  ce jeu l Macron m'a paru bien maigre quand il est loin de ses admirateurs et de ses copains banquiers. Sans doute il ne se sent  l'aise qu'en famille, loin du peuple  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

*Macron vs Mlanchon ?*

----------


## Ryu2000

Jean-Luc Mlenchon lhomme qui peut compliquer la vie d'Emmanuel Macron




C'est marrant parce que quoi qu'il ce passe tout est montr avec la perspective de la campagne de Macron.
C'est compltement le centre de l'lection pour les mdias. ^^
Tout est ramen  lui.

----------


## Grogro

Voil qui illustre bien les divergences de vision entre les parasites rentiers du CACA RENTE et les entrepreneurs : http://www.la-croix.com/France/Polit...-28-1200835394

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui, ton article est sans surprise. Macron a plus la cote auprs des startup/pme et Fillon intresse plus les multi nationales. En gros plus on est riche plus on est pour la prcarisation des salaris et la diminution des services publics. Donc Macron qui dit ne pas vouloir toucher directement aux 35H est peru par les multi nationales comme un petit joueur. 

Cela dit Gattaz est une caricature des patrons du 19me sicle et c'est toujours sa position de dire qu'il n'y en a jamais assez pour les grosses entreprises pour pousser le bouchon toujours plus loin. Mais la loi travail de Valls que Macron veut encore assouplir au profit du patronat met dj presque fin au 35H. Le discours standard de Gattaz est donc une revendication en trompe l'oeil, ce qui en mme temps permet de positionner Macron moins  droite que Fillon. Intressant pour les lecteurs modrs qui par raction pourront mieux se reporter sur Macron. Enfin bref l'avis de Gattaz... 

Aprs je trouve assez logique que Macron soit peru comme plus intressant que Fillon pour les startup et les pme. Ceux qui ont la majeure partie de leur activit dans l'hexagone ont intrt  voluer dans un environnement plutt porteur, et non pas ravag par l'austrit d'un programme  la Fillon qui amputerait encore plus drastiquement le pouvoir d'achat des franais. Et puis les startup sont majoritairement cres par des "jeunes", alors que Fillon reprsente l'archasme total, le mme que Gattaz et tous deux favorisent les multi nationales non seulement au dtriment des salaris mais aussi au dtriment des plus petites entreprises. Macron se dit plus quilibr au niveau de l'aide aux entreprises. Dans les deux programmes, les salaris ne seront pas  la fte, mais ils seraient encore plus asphyxis par l'augmentation de la TVA de Fillon et des services publics en moins. Bref normal que Macron soit peru comme plus moderne. 

D'un autre ct, comparaison n'est pas raison, et tout le monde peut se prtendre moderne compar  Fillon tellement il est habit par la mesquinerie et sent la naphtaline.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle : Valls officialise son soutien  Macron
Si l'ensemble des types ultra impopulaire rejoignent Macron, a va peut tre finir par avoir un lger effet ngatif sur sa campagne.

----------


## halaster08

> Prsidentielle : Valls officialise son soutien  Macron
> Si l'ensemble des types ultra impopulaire rejoignent Macron, a va peut tre finir par avoir un lger effet ngatif sur sa campagne.


Valls n'est pas si impopulaire que a, il a fait un score correct  la primaire du ps, il y a donc des lctions qui le soutiennent (mme si je ne comprends pas pourquoi)
C'est surtout son cot rupture avec la politique classique qui prend un coup.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est surtout son cot rupture avec la politique classique qui prend un coup.


Ahahaha  ::ptdr::  ::lol::  ::mouarf::  ::mrgreen:: 

Macron c'est la suite d'Hollande, donc niveau rupture avec la politique classique on fait mieux ^^

----------


## halaster08

> Ahahaha 
> 
> Macron c'est la suite d'Hollande, donc niveau rupture avec la politique classique on fait mieux ^^


Et pourtant il se prsente comme "le renouveau de la classe politique " ,"en marge du systme","et autres conneries du mme genre" et il y a des gens qui pensent que c'est vrai, or ce genre de ralliement prouve le contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y a des gens qui pensent que c'est vrai


Les mdias veulent faire croire que des gens pensent que Macron est diffrent.
Mais en ralit, je veux bien que les gens soient cons mais il y a des limites, "Macron en marge du systme" srieusement ? Qui va croire a ?
Les Franais sont forc de se rendre compte que Macron est un produit 100% du systme.
Un gars de chez Rothscild, form par Attali et Hollande, soutenu par Minc, Berg, Kouchner, Cohn-Bendit, etc.

Tous les mdias sont derrire lui, il est compltement dmagogue et change de discours selon son auditoire.
Si les franais sont prt  voter pour a, il y a de quoi perdre foie en l'humanit.

----------


## Grogro

> Et pourtant il se prsente comme "le renouveau de la classe politique " ,"en marge du systme","et autres conneries du mme genre" et il y a des gens qui pensent que c'est vrai, or ce genre de ralliement prouve le contraire.


Parce qu'il est issu de ce qu'on appelle ltat profond (qui ne peut pas exister, pas plus qu'au USA, c'est bien connu), en tant parfaitement intgr aux vritables cercles de dcision, en matrisant leurs codes. Soit en y tant directement intgr, soit en y tant bien entour (que ce soit l'ENA, le Sicle, le dner du CRIF, la French American Fondation, le GOF en trs nette perte d'influence depuis des dcennies). Mais il est galement totalement tranger aux sphres de pouvoir purement politique,  savoir les deux partis de gouvernement qui ont pill la France depuis la mort du gnral. Macron, c'est un peu le candidat de Schrdinger : il est  la fois anti-systme et issu du systme.

Son dfi maintenant sera de surmonter la dfiance induite par le ralliement des socialistes opposs  Hamon. Sachant qu'avec sa promesse de nommer une femme premier ministre, a va refroidir tout ceux qui le suspecte de vouloir y nommer Sgolne Royal. Sans compter ceux qui esprent voir Bayrou premier ministre. Nombre de ses soutiens sont dj des repoussoirs absolus pour les gens normaux.

----------


## GPPro

> Parce qu'il est issu de ce qu'on appelle ltat profond (qui ne peut pas exister, pas plus qu'au USA, c'est bien connu), en tant parfaitement intgr aux vritables cercles de dcision, en matrisant leurs codes. Soit en y tant directement intgr, soit en y tant bien entour (que ce soit l'ENA, le Sicle, le dner du CRIF, la French American Fondation, le GOF en trs nette perte d'influence depuis des dcennies). Mais il est galement totalement tranger aux sphres de pouvoir purement politique,  savoir les deux partis de gouvernement qui ont pill la France depuis la mort du gnral. Macron, c'est un peu le candidat de Schrdinger : il est  la fois anti-systme et issu du systme.


C'est ce que j'essaie d'expliquer dans mon entourage mais visiblement a a beaucoup de mal  passer... Les gens ne veulent retenir que le cot jeune beau gosse "nouveau" dans la politique. Quand je dis que la dmocratie est un systme de merde... Et qu'on ne vienne pas me sortir Churchill, c'est la propagande habituelle des dmocrates  1 neurone.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est ce que j'essaie d'expliquer dans mon entourage mais visiblement a a beaucoup de mal  passer... Les gens ne veulent retenir que le cot jeune beau gosse "nouveau" dans la politique. Quand je dis que la dmocratie est un systme de merde... Et qu'on ne vienne pas me sortir Churchill, c'est la propagande habituelle des dmocrates  1 neurone.


Parce que Macron est le mieux plac - suivi de Mlenchon, le scnario idal serait un second tour Mlenchon vs Macron, permettant ainsi l'mergence d'un "parti du mouvement" et d'une vritable gauche post-marxiste, post-gauchiste, non socialiste, en attendant la reconstruction d'une vritable droite gaulliste et conservatrice pour rquilibrer l'chiquier - pour provoquer enfin l'implosion du systme politique franais qui nous empoisonne depuis 43 ans. Et foutre  la retraite la gnration 68. 

On a tous identifi les dfauts majeurs de la candidature McRon. Un avantage est qu'il n'aura qu'une partie de l'tat profond derrire lui. Il aura les corporatisme de "drate" comme de "gche" contre lui, ce qui lui vitera d'avoir tous les pouvoirs sans aucune opposition comme les trois premires annes du nabot.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quand je dis que la dmocratie est un systme de merde...


Est ce l'outil qui est  blmer ou ceux qui l'utilisent ? Si on en est l, c'est parce que nos politiciens ont corrompu le systme en nous enlevant un peu plus chaque anne notre pouvoir. Comme je disais sur un autre post, on passe progressivement de la reprsentation  la direction.




> On a tous identifi les dfauts majeurs de la candidature McRon.


Je n'ai pas l'impression en discutant  droite et  gauche... Je partage l'avis de GPPro, les gens ne font plus un choix politique mais un choix d'apparence comme ils dsignent Miss Seins Mouills au camping des flots bleus...




> Et pourtant il se prsente comme "le renouveau de la classe politique " ,"en marge du systme","et autres conneries du mme genre" et il y a des gens qui pensent que c'est vrai, or ce genre de ralliement prouve le contraire.


C'est ce qu'on appelle le marketing... Et vu que nous sommes des enfants de pub, les gens tombent dans le panneau comme Mme Michu va tomber dans le panneau du bonimenteur sous chapiteau qui lui vend l'Aspi3000 tueur de poussire alors que c'est un aspirateur chinois  3... Les pouvoirs du storytelling et du copywriting sont trs grands  ::): 

Mais pour Rothschild Junior, l'espoir que le ballon se dgonfle peut venir de la fiabilit de son socle lectoral qui est beaucoup plus friable que les autres candidats. Et comme je crois que les gens sont moins sensibles au "vote utile" vu que Marine a fait le job de ddiabolisation en prtant allgeance au systme, je ne sais mme pas si ce prtexte va fonctionner pour faire passer Junior si il est au 2me tour.

On rigolait des amerlocs qui devaient choisir entre la peste et le cholra, on est en plein dans ce scnario...

----------


## halaster08

> On rigolait des amerlocs qui devaient choisir entre la peste et le cholra, on est en plein dans ce scnario...


Pas encore, le premier tour n'est pas encore pass, mais c'est une possibilit.

----------


## TallyHo

Pour moi, le choix entre la peste et le cholra ne se limite pas  Macron et Le Pen  ::):

----------


## halaster08

> Pour moi, le choix entre la peste et le cholra ne se limite pas  Macron et Le Pen


Pour moi non plus, mais disons que dans le lot je trouve qu'il y en a qui se rapproche plus du de la gripe voire du ruhme que de la peste.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> On rigolait des amerlocs qui devaient choisir entre la peste et le cholra, on est en plein dans ce scnario...


Ouai enfin je serais curieux de savoir quel candidat ressemble rien qu'un peu  Trump. Que ce soit au niveau des ides, des intrts ou mme des comptences.

----------


## halaster08

> Ouai enfin je serais curieux de savoir quel candidat ressemble rien qu'un peu  Trump. Que ce soit au niveau des ides, des intrts ou mme des comptences.


Heu ... Macron?

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Heu ... Macron?


heuu compare :
-sa fortune
-sa culture
-ses projets
-ses origines
-leurs rapports aux trangers ou aux femmes
-etc etc.....

En gros Macron vient de la finance donc op c'est le mme qu'un multi-milliardaire fils  papa inculte et dangereux.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour moi non plus, mais disons que dans le lot je trouve qu'il y en a qui se rapproche plus du de la gripe voire du ruhme que de la peste.


Oui bien sur, tu as raison de nuancer mais on est quand mme mal embarqu...  ::?: 

Personnellement, j'en suis au point de ne pas voter. Ou alors, pour ne pas que ma voix se perde, j'ai pens  un "jeu". J'limine d'office les ttes d'affiche, les 4-5 premiers au sondage on va dire, je mets les noms restants dans un chapeau et je tire au sort pour le 1er tour. Et au 2nd tour, je vote blanc vu que le petit candidat choisi dans le chapeau aura assez peu de chance d'y tre.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui bien sur, tu as raison de nuancer mais on est quand mme mal embarqu... 
> 
> Personnellement, j'en suis au point de ne pas voter. Ou alors, pour ne pas que ma voix se perde, j'ai pens  un "jeu". J'limine d'office les ttes d'affiche, les 4-5 premiers au sondage on va dire, je mets les noms restants dans un chapeau et je tire au sort pour le 1er tour. Et au 2nd tour, je vote blanc vu que le petit candidat choisi dans le chapeau aura assez peu de chance d'y tre.


Ou sinon, tu glisses la caricature d'une chvre dans le bulletin : quitte  voter pour une chvre, autant en choisir une vraie.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ou sinon, tu glisses la caricature d'une chvre dans le bulletin : quitte  voter pour une chvre, autant en choisir une vraie.


Bonne ide !  ::ccool::

----------


## halaster08

> heuu compare :
> -sa fortune
> -sa culture
> -ses projets
> -ses origines
> -leurs rapports aux trangers ou aux femmes
> -etc etc.....
> 
> En gros Macron vient de la finance donc op c'est le mme qu'un multi-milliardaire fils  papa inculte et dangereux.


Je pensais a son omniprsence dans les mdias (mme si c'est pour les mme raison), sa posture anti-systeme (qui n'est que posture), oui sa fortune (tant donn qu'il est parti de moins haut il a quand mme pas mal gagn sa vie).
bref moi je vois des similitudes, tu as demand qui ressemble pas exactement le mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'limine d'office les ttes d'affiche, les 4-5 premiers au sondage on va dire.


C'est une bonne rgle, je suis galement adepte de cette philosophie.
Je me mfie toujours quand les mdias promeuvent quelqu'un ou quelque chose.

Et sinon il y a beaucoup plus de points commun entre Macron et Hillary qu'entre Macron et Trump...

----------


## Grogro

> Je pensais a son omniprsence dans les mdias (mme si c'est pour les mme raison), sa posture anti-systeme (*qui n'est que posture*), oui sa fortune (tant donn qu'il est parti de moins haut il a quand mme pas mal gagn sa vie).
> bref moi je vois des similitudes, tu as demand qui ressemble pas exactement le mme.


Ce n'est en rien une posture comme je l'ai expliqu de nombreuses fois. Il n'y a pas UN systme mais une multitude de systmes dirigeants plus ou moins fortement imbriqus et rivaux. Ce n'est pas pour rien si des politiciens pur et dur ayant vcu toute leur vie d'argent public, comme Fillon, Hamon et Mlenchon peuvent se faire passer pour "anti-systme", car ils s'opposent tous  des "systmes" diffrents. Macron est issu d'une frange puissante et influente de ltat profond fortement oppose aux corporatismes qui verrouillent la France (les institutions syndicales et patronales), et oppose au jeu politique classique. Ca, c'est assez limpide. Ce qui l'est moins, c'est ce que veut rellement cette faction. Ces rformes, radicales et disruptives seront-elles bnfiques ni mme seulement applicables ? Ca reste  voir. Certaines des rformes de Macron font partie de celles que j'attends depuis plus de 10 ans. D'autres sont purement clientlistes ou me semblent simplement dbiles.

Parmi les 5 candidats srieux, il y a trois programmes fortement disruptifs (Le Pen, Macron et Mlenchon), et deux programmes immobilistes qui veulent le status quoi (Fillon et Hamon donc).

Par contre, pour la mdiacratie qui est une des forces qui touffent le pays, Macron est le candidat du status quo pour eux, et c'est le seul parmi les 5. Probable qu'il ait ngoci le soutien de ce pouvoir en change du maintien des subventions et de leurs privilges fiscaux.

----------


## halaster08

> Ce n'est en rien une posture comme je l'ai expliqu de nombreuses fois.


Je comprends ton argument, mais je ne suis pas d'accord, certes le mot systme amalgame peut tre trop de chose dans la manire dont je l'utilise mais je ne pense pas que Macron soit si loin que a de la sphre politique. 
Plutt qu'anti-systme je devrais dire qu'il se prsente comme le candidat du renouveau en politique et a j'y crois pas une seconde, il a dj tous les lments de langage de politique classiques dans ses discours (et il n'a d'ailleurs que a dans ces discours ...), des promesses floues, il a t ministre de Hollande (Franois, pas le pays) et d'aprs son maigre programme va surement continuer la mme politique (c'est pas pour rien que tous les ministres se rallient  lui).
Bref je comprend ton argument, c'est pas le mme systme, ok, mais au final il est (je pense) dans la continuit du systme politique actuel.




> Et sinon il y a beaucoup plus de points commun entre Macron et Hillary qu'entre Macron et Trump...


Mais ce n'tait pas la question. On a demand a qui Trump nous fesait pens chez nous, j'ai donn mon avis, vous avez le droit d'en avoir un autre.

----------


## Grogro

Le MEDEF comme les syndicats ont trs peur de Macron et voil pourquoi : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...ire-de-macron/

Cela n'interdit nullement de voir Macron comme le candidat du grand capital (ce qui n'est pas la mme chose qu'tre le candidat du patronat). C'est juste une illustration des profonds clivages au sein de la classe dirigeante et des "lites" au sens large.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui enfin profond clivage... c'est peut-tre aussi du cinma surtout concernant le grand patronat. Nul doute qu'il veuille garder tous ses avantages en plus d'en acqurir d'autres, mais assouplir encore plus la loi travail leur sera aussi trs profitable, ainsi que de probables diminutions des impts sur les socits, la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, sans compter une grande tolrance pour la dfiscalisation au Luxembourg ou en Irlande...

Je viens de lire dans le canard de mercredi que les cinq plus grandes banques europennes font plus de bnfices en Irlande que de chiffre d'affaire dans ce mme pays. C'est trs fort, non ?  ::lol::  
C'est videmment pas Macron soutenu et mis en avant par les banquiers qui va demander une modification de ces facilits comptables qui au passage nous cotent trs cher et constituent en fait l'essentiel de la dette que les salaris doivent ensuite payer. Se souvenir de Fillon qui disait rcemment aux infirmires qu'il n'allait quand mme pas faire de la dette supplmentaire pour les augmenter. Macron tout comme Fillon ne manquera d'invoquer cette dette pour justifier des gels de salaires et autres rigueurs budgtaires.

Enfin bref les multinationales profitent elles aussi  gogo de ces vasions fiscales et avec Macron elles sont bien tranquilles. Ce sont nous qui continueront de payer cette fameuse dette dont tout le monde se fou en ralit (sur ce point Mlenchon a bien raison), c'est juste un lment de langage car si c'tait vraiment catastrophique on commencerait par boucher les fuites de capitaux ce qui serait beaucoup plus rentable et efficace. Quand on se rappelle que l'Europe reprochait  la Grce de ne pas savoir lever des impts...  ::mouarf:: 

Alors bon que le grand patronat tremble sur ses bases devant Macron, j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal  y croire  ::roll::  
S'il leur prend 10 d'un ct il leur rendra bien au moins 100 de l'autre. Ces gens l savent tre honntes et bienveillant entre eux. Banques et multinationales c'est un mariage d'amour et de raison, donc indestructible  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour la premire fois Macron ne va pas dans le sens du systme, quand il tait  la runion :
Macron perd sa sant publique
_A loccasion de questions du public, et pendant un passage sur le thme de la sant, Emmanuel Macron, alors trs dtendu, a expliqu quon na pas assez dvelopp la prvention, la mdecine par les plantes et les thrapies alternatives. Et voil quil poursuit : Jtais il y a quelques mois en Guadeloupe, o le Pr Joyeux fait un travail remarquable. Cest une manire intelligente dutiliser la biodiversit._

J'ai pas analys en profondeur, mais  mon avis c'est son ct dmagogue, il s'est dit "si je parle du Professeur Joyeux devant cette foule je vais gagner la masse de popularit".

----------


## Grogro

> Alors bon que le grand patronat tremble sur ses bases devant Macron, j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal  y croire  
> S'il leur prend 10 d'un ct il leur rendra bien au moins 100 de l'autre. Ces gens l savent tre honntes et bienveillant entre eux. Banques et multinationales c'est un mariage d'amour et de raison, donc indestructible


Il y a du vrai dans ce que tu dis, mais ne confond pas le grand patronat, les banques, et la finances. Leurs intrts ne sont pas toujours convergents, loin de l. Je t'invite  lire le rapport Perruchot pour prendre la mesure du niveau colossal de dtournement d'argent par les syndicats et les organisations patronales. Macron est un candidat pour les entreprises, pour les classes moyennes suprieures et les urbains actifs des mtropoles, contre la France priphrique qu'il mprise (et je doute qu'il sera capable de rellement couter Lassale quand il se ralliera  lui le soir du premier tour), contre les organisations patronales MAIS pas contre les patrons. Macron est aussi un candidat anti-rentes, pour le meilleur comme pour le pire. Or une grande partie du patronat franais vit sur des rentes acquises, des cartels et des contrats publics de connivence. Particulirement les structures patronales qui se partagent la rente du paritarisme. Macron veut tatiser la scu, ce qui est une profonde remise en cause de son fonctionnement depuis 1975. C'est en cela que sa candidature est au moins autant disruptive que celles de Mlenchon et Le Pen. videmment c'est un gros risque car on ne sait pas sur quoi a va dboucher. L'autre rupture, c'est que contrairement  l'UMPS il n'est pas no-libral ( l'anglo-saxonne) mais ordo-libral (capitalisme rhnan). Les rformes structurelles que j'attends depuis plus de 10 ans, ce sont celles-l. Mais Macron est effectivement  ct de ses pompes sur l'essentiel des autres sujets (tout aussi importants,  commencer par l'cole, l'immigration, le chmage, l'environnement, la diversification nergtique).

Il y a d'autres risques avec Macron. La loi El Konnerie est bien sr un prcdent trs dangereux pour les travailleurs, mais surtout, SURTOUT, il y a un risque majeur de conflits d'intrt. Et le crois fondamentalement incapable de concevoir que la France existe surtout en dehors des 13 mtropoles dynamiques.

PS : la Grce incapable structurellement et culturellement de lever l'impt, c'est vrai et trs ancien. Il y a de bonnes raisons historiques  cela, et on ne parle pas seulement des privilges des armateurs et de l'glise orthodoxe.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> une grande partie du patronat franais vit sur des rentes acquises, des cartels et des contrats publics de connivence. Particulirement les structures patronales qui se partagent la rente du paritarisme. Macron veut tatiser la scu, ce qui est une profonde remise en cause de son fonctionnement depuis 1975. C'est en cela que sa candidature est au moins autant disruptive que celles de Mlenchon et Le Pen. videmment c'est un gros risque car on ne sait pas sur quoi a va dboucher.


Peut-tre une partie du patronat y perdra plus, mais les plus gros y gagneront plus, comme toujours. Et comme tu dis on ne sait pas sur quoi cela va dboucher, donc pour moi un programme aussi flou est beaucoup plus stressant qu'autre chose.





> L'autre rupture, c'est que contrairement  l'UMPS il n'est pas no-libral ( l'anglo-saxonne) mais ordo-libral (capitalisme rhnan). Les rformes structurelles que j'attends depuis plus de 10 ans, ce sont celles-l. Mais Macron est effectivement  ct de ses pompes sur l'essentiel des autres sujets (tout aussi importants,  commencer par l'cole, l'immigration, le chmage, l'environnement, la diversification nergtique).


Le capitalisme rhnan a fait penser  l'Allemagne. Le seul point positif dont j'ai entendu parl est que les entreprises ont tendance  rduire le temps de travail de l'ensemble des salaris en priode de crise plutt que d'en licencier certains. C'est une bonne chose. Mais pour le reste, oser dire qu'on a retrouver le plein emploi en transformant simplement des chmeurs en salaris pauvres, c'est en dessous de tout. Ou alors, par la mme occasion on remet en cause la valeur travail, on reconnat que le seul travail ne sera plus suffisant pour subvenir aux besoins de tout le monde et on prend des mesures en consquence comme le revenu universel de Hamon ou autres variantes. Mais sans cela, et donc en l'tat actuel, dire que le problme du chmage est rsolu en Allemagne, c'est juste effrayant. 




> Il y a d'autres risques avec Macron. La loi El Konnerie est bien sr un prcdent trs dangereux pour les travailleurs, mais surtout, SURTOUT, il y a un risque majeur de conflits d'intrt.


Oui et au passage il avait bien expliqu initialement que son dpart du gouvernement Hollande tait d au fait qu'il ne pouvait pas aller assez loin dans cette rforme. C'est pas rassurant non plus.




> Et le crois fondamentalement incapable de concevoir que la France existe surtout en dehors des 13 mtropoles dynamiques.


Oui et encore, je serais plus restrictif, je dirai plutt : incapable de concevoir que la France existe en dehors des principaux acteurs conomiques des 13 mtropoles dynamiques. Parce que mme dans ces mtropoles cela m'tonnerait qu'ils s'intresse aux problmes de la banlieue ou aux associations par exemple, et plus gnralement  la vie en dehors du business. Et sa culture gnrale fait peur elle aussi. 




> PS : la Grce incapable structurellement et culturellement de lever l'impt, c'est vrai et trs ancien. Il y a de bonnes raisons historiques  cela, et on ne parle pas seulement des privilges des armateurs et de l'glise orthodoxe.


Ben oui et tu ne vois pas le parallle avec l'Europe ? Ta rponse marche aussi bien : L'Europe incapable structurellement et culturellement de lever l'impt sur les multinationales, c'est vrai et trs ancien. Il y a de bonnes raisons historiques  cela, et on ne parle pas seulement des privilges des banques et des multinationales.

----------


## stopviolence

> Macron n'est pas un candidat "anti-systme", mais est "issu des lites"
> Emmanuel Macron, l'anti-De Gaulle
> _un anti-De Gaulle, car l'ultra-libralisme de la finance internationale ne forme pas une conscience politique._
> 
> Cette vido montre des soutiens de Macron :


donc cette vido nous explique que les copains du futur prsident sont riches

bah

depuis quand les prsident tranent avec les clodos ?

----------


## Mingolito

*Le vrai point fort de Macron : pourquoi il sera prsident*



On ne comprends pas ce qu'il dit, du coup on ne peut pas tre en dsaccord avec ce qu'il dit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

> Peut-tre une partie du patronat y perdra plus, mais les plus gros y gagneront plus, comme toujours. Et comme tu dis on ne sait pas sur quoi cela va dboucher, donc pour moi un programme aussi flou est beaucoup plus stressant qu'autre chose.


Ca dpend vraiment qui. Vu le pedigree de Macron, on peut de douter qu'il servira la soupe aux banques et je doute fort de le voir chercher  lutter de lui-mme contre l'vasion fiscale. Contre la fraude fiscale, si cela lui permet d'anantir les rsidus de l'ancien rgime qui l'empcheront de gouverner (dputs, snateurs, hauts fonctionnaires), ventuellement. Macron est assez flexible pour tre sensible  la pression populaire, mais il faudra une trs *trs* forte mobilisation de la socit civile pour le forcer  s'attaquer  la criminalit en col blanc. C'est pas gagn. 
La frange du patronat qui y laissera des plumes, c'est celle qui est mouille jusqu'au cou dans le paritarisme. Le candidat des banques n'est pas le candidat du patronat, et c'est indit. 

J'ai de plus en plus de doutes quant  la victoire de Macron, sa victoire me parait carrment impossible au vu de la dmographie lectorale (les vieux voteront pour Fillon, le candidat des inactifs, et la France priphrique votera Le Pen. Les urbains des mtropoles seront clivs entre Macron et Mlenchon). Je vois encore plus mal comment, par quel miracle, il pourrait gouverner en juin. Malgr l'adoubement des mdias et d'une partie du patronat, il aura contre lui tout l'appareil politique, tout puissant, des deux partis de gouvernement qui ne lcheront rien. Il devra composer avec les hauts fonctionnaires inamovibles, qui dans de nombreux ministres composent le vritable gouvernement ( commencer par la rue de Grenelle et Bercy), il devra s'assurer la coopration des services de renseignement, et composer avec un Snat qui restera 100% UMPS. Et encore, j'ai du oublier quelques verrous.  ::?:

----------


## TallyHo

Je te rejoins, je l'avais dit sous forme de plaisanterie mais, vu le contexte chaotique, un 2me tour Le Pen / Mlenchon n'est plus  exclure. Pour Macron, je te rejoins aussi, si il passe comment va t'il gouverner vu qu'il court plusieurs livres  la fois, les gens ne vont pas savoir le situer pour le conforter aux lgislatives. A ratisser large, il a plomb lui-mme sa future prsidence si il est lu.

----------


## Mingolito

*VIDEO. "C'est du vide, du vent" : quand des participants  un meeting de Macron quittent la salle avant la fin de son discours*




<<La scne se passe lors du meeting d'Emmanuel Macron  Marseille (Bouches-du-Rhne), samedi 1er avril. Le candidat En marche ! est devant 6 000 personnes. Mais quinze minutes aprs le dbut de sa prise de parole, plusieurs participants vont quitter la salle. Dus par ce qu'ils entendent. "C'est du vide, du vent", lche un homme en sortant. Plus loin, un autre voque "des banalits". Pour justifier son dpart, un troisime estime qu'Emmanuel Macron "ne va pas assez au fond des choses, c'est trop superficiel pour moi".
"Faudrait que je vous prsente d'autres militants"

La squence, filme par les reporters de "C  vous" a t diffuse, lundi 3 avril, dans l'mission sur France 5. Invit sur le plateau, Richard Ferrand, le secrtaire gnral d'En marche !, minimise : "Faudrait que je vous prsente d'autres militants, d'autres personnes qui viennent participer au meeting. Eux viennent enthousiastes". Source >>

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Dus par ce qu'ils entendent. "C'est du vide, du vent", lche un homme en sortant.*


C'est qu'une fois l-bas qu'ils se sont rendu compte que Macron ne produisait que du vent ?
Il n'y avait pas besoin de se donner tant de mal, pour arriver  une conclusion aussi vidente.
Ses phrases ne veulent rien dire la plupart du temps...

----------


## halaster08

Je suis pas du tout pro-Macron mais des gens du et qui partent avant la fin du meeting, a arrive a tous les candidats, non?

----------


## Ryu2000

> des gens du et qui partent avant la fin du meeting, a arrive a tous les candidats, non?


Dans la vido on nous informe que nous : "cette scne la, nos reporteurs ne la voie pas chez Marine Lepen, chez Franois Fillon, chez Benoit Hamon".
"Nos reporteurs qui taient l, nous l'ont dit "On a jamais vu a !"".

Flicitations  France 5 pour leur super boulot, c'est pas souvent que les journalistes font leur boulot, alors quand c'est le cas il faut le souligner.




> 


Publi le 3, mis  jour le 4.
Tout ce qui arrive le 01 Avril n'est pas une blague, bon cela dit, tous les meetings de Macron sont une blague ^^

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Dans la vido on nous informe que nous : "cette scne la, nos reporteurs ne la voie pas chez Marine Lepen, chez Franois Fillon, chez Benoit Hamon".
> "Nos reporteurs qui taient l, nous l'ont dit "On a jamais vu a !"".


Pour le coup c'est tout  fait logique. C'est un partie neuf, donc il n'y a que des gens qui dcouvrent, qui ne savent pas ou ils mettent les pieds.
Alors que les meetings des autres candidats sont globalement rempli de militant de la premire heure qui sont dj convaincu par les ides et qui ne viennent que pour soutenir leur candidat.




> Flicitations  France 5 pour leur super boulot, c'est pas souvent que les journalistes font leur boulot, alors quand c'est le cas il faut le souligner.


En fait les journalistes font leur boulot quand tu es d'accords avec eux  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour le coup c'est tout  fait logique. C'est un partie neuf, donc il n'y a que des gens qui dcouvrent, qui ne savent pas ou ils mettent les pieds.


Vraisemblablement ils ont mis les pieds dans une soufflerie ^^
Le truc intressant c'est que tout le monde lui reproche la mme chose : c'est vide, il n'y a pas d'ide, c'est du vent.




> En fait les journalistes font leur boulot quand tu es d'accords avec eux


Quand ils vont pas dans le sens du courant forc.
Parce qu'on la sent la propagande pro Macron (ses potes possdent des mdias, donc ils font de la pub).
Macron c'est la candidat du systme, des banques et des mdias.
C'est la pire chose qui puisse arriver  la France et a fait ultra plaisir de voir France 5 montrer des gens se barrer de son meeting pour de bonne raison.

Quand un mdia va  contre courant, c'est toujours intressant.

La baudruche Macron commence  se dgonfler et il reste moins de 3 semaine, elle risque d'tre sacrment vide d'ici l ^^
Faut que le systme trouve un plan de secours, parce que le favoris risque de se planter violent (ce serait drle qu'il fasse moins qu'Hamon).

----------


## Ryu2000

a dure 40 minutes mais c'est bien :
*Prsidentielle 2017 : Explosons la baudruche En Marche !*



C'est assez marrant de voir les cadres d'En Marche, impossible de rpondre aux questions, car le programme n'est pas encore crit (a a du changer depuis).
Mais c'est quand mme con d'inviter des gens qui ne savent rien.
 part dire "Macron est jeune, il a des ides nouvelles !" et si tu leur demandes "Quelles sont elles ?", ils peuvent juste rpondre "On ne sait pas encore.".

Pour quilibrer aprs le soutient de Valls, il va y avoir le soutient de Dominique de Villepin.
Parce que l en marche ressemble trop au Parti Socialiste.
Si a continu Hollande va le soutenir officiellement ^^ lol

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour le coup c'est tout  fait logique. C'est un partie neuf, donc il n'y a que des gens qui dcouvrent, qui ne savent pas ou ils mettent les pieds.
> Alors que les meetings des autres candidats sont globalement rempli de militant de la premire heure qui sont dj convaincu par les ides et qui ne viennent que pour soutenir leur candidat.


Un peu rapide. C'est vrai que plus de gens le dcouvrent donc il y a plus de probabilit pour que des mcontents s'en aillent avant la fin. Mais l le point marquant c'est que c'tait aprs seulement 15 minutes et surtout tous pour la mme raison, c'est du vent, c'est du vide, on y comprend rien, on ne fixe rien,  part disent certains que son discours est juste contre le Pen. 

Alors que les autres candidats seraient critiqus pour telle ou telle partie de leur projet, lui on le critique parce qu'il ne reprsente rien, ni aucune ide, ni aucun projet, ni aucune direction. C'est le nant, le vide inter sidral. Le problme avec le vide c'est qu'on peut le remplir avec n'importe quoi. Et comme ce sont les banquiers qui tirent les ficelles, a sent pas bon.

On savait dj les politiciens trs dous en langue de bois pour viter de rpondre  des questions prcises, mais l ils ont pouss le bouchon encore plus loin, tout le programme est langue de bois du dbut jusqu' la fin. C'est pas un programme c'est la finalisation d'un concept  :;): 

D'ailleurs niveau scnique, il ne reprsente rien, il n'incarne rien et n'aurait pas sa place comme second rle dans la dernire des sries B. Faut dire aussi que ses dialoguistes ne l'aident pas non plus  se matrialiser. Vendre du vent, le graal ultime du banquier, pas facile  vendre sauf si on a beaucoup de moyens pour faire du buzz et tenir encore quelques semaines de pub jusqu' la grande finale en direct sur TF1. Et aprs, en cas de victoire, on lui gravera son disque qui contiendra son programme de nouvelle star  ::lol:: 

Un banquier au pouvoir... on rgresse dj  grands pas  cause de la financiarisation de l'conomie, alors a fait rver, non ? Enfin bon ceux qui voulaient Fillon ne seront pas dus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle : Luc Chatel juge que "*voter Macron, c'est prendre le risque de faire lire Le Pen*"
 ::fleche::  *tes-vous d'accord avec cette dclaration ?*

----------


## Darkzinus

> Prsidentielle : Luc Chatel juge que "*voter Macron, c'est prendre le risque de faire lire Le Pen*"
>  *tes-vous d'accord avec cette dclaration ?*


Non car je n'y vois aucun rapport ... (Et Luc Chatel craint surtout un second tour sans Fillon !)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non car je n'y vois aucun rapport ...


Ben si imagine des franais, ils ont le choix entre Marine et Macron.
Ils ont de quoi se mfier de Macron  fond, le candidat :
- des banques
- de la finance
- des mdias
- du PS
- support par Attali, Minc, Berg, Lang, Kouchner, Tapie, Cohn-Bendit, BHL, etc...

T'as un pure produit du systme d'un ct, et de l'autre un parti qui n'a jamais fais parti du systme.
Marine n'tait pas ministre sous Hollande par exemple, elle bossait pas pour la banque Rothschild...

Sans dconner, Macron pourrait motiver les gens  voter Marine si le scnario venait  avoir lieu.
Mais bon en ralit les chances de voir Macron au second tour sont dj mince et risque de samincir encore plus dans les semaines  venir.
Marine n'est pas certaine d'attendre le second tour non plus.

----------


## Grogro

> Prsidentielle : Luc Chatel juge que "*voter Macron, c'est prendre le risque de faire lire Le Pen*"
>  *tes-vous d'accord avec cette dclaration ?*


Oui, parce que je ne vois pas par quel miracle Macron pourrait remporter le second tour tellement l'arithmtique lectorale lui est dfavorable face  Marine Le Pen (la France priphrique, c'est 60%). Quant aux retraits, on sait que cette catgorie de population est celle qui vote le moins FN contrairement aux ides reues, mais vont-ils pour autant voter pour un candidat qui leur promet la retraite  points ? 

Mais voter pour Fillon, c'est encore plus prendre le risque d'une prsidence Le Pen. Parce que s'il est au second tour, la participation aura toutes les chances de passer sous les 50%.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron, grand favori ? 3 raisons qui prouvent que rien n'est gagn

Le premier point c'est une remarque d'Asselineau qui a fait mouche !  ::mouarf:: 

Le deuxime point "le candidat d'En Marche ! plat aux Franais qui ont confiance en l'avenir", c'est bien ils doivent tre 4 et avoir 18 ans ^^^

Le troisime point, c'est que les magouilles peuvent le rattraper (comme ce fut le cas avec Fillon).

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est drle a rappel certains propos tenus par Asselineau lors du dbat  11 :
Emmanuel Macron veut mettre fin aux avantages du Qatar en France
_Emmanuel Macron mettra "fin aux accords qui favorisent en France le Qatar" s'il est lu  l'lyse le 8 mai prochain. Le candidat d'En Marche! assure qu'il aura  l'gard de l'mirat ainsi que de l'Arabie saoudite "beaucoup d'exigence"._

Si a se trouve il a ralis une tude pour savoir quel points intressaient les citoyens franais lors du dbat, pour se les approprier 2 semaines avant le premier tour.
Bon cela il a une excuse, son programme n'est pas encore termin il peut l'ajuster encore.
C'est pas super mature comme projet, il a souvent dit un truc puis son contraire.

----------


## Mingolito

*Appuyez ici pour un extrait du discours d'Emmanuel Macron*

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle : Bernard-Henri Lvy vote Macron
_Le philosophe BHL a annonc ce lundi dans la revue qu'il a fond, La rgle du jeu, son soutien  Emmanuel Macron ds le premier tour de la prsidentielle. 

Aprs Alain Minc et Jacques Attali, le philosophe BHL se met  son tour en Marche derrire Emmanuel Macron. Dans un texte publi ce lundi dans la revue quil a fond, La rgle du jeu, Bernard-Henri Lvy oscille entre loges et interrogations quant  lancien ministre de lEconomie._

----------


## Grogro

Macron, conscient qu'il n'aura jamais de majorit, veut lgifrer par ordonnances : http://www.latribune.fr/economie/fra...on-684467.html

----------


## TallyHo

Et on demandera des ordonnances pour avoir de la Prparation H...  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

Quelqu'un a accs  l'article complet (et la liste des signataires) http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...0033_3232.html ?

(promis, je me foutrai pas de vot'gueule parce que vous tes abonns  l'Immonde  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## TallyHo

Surtout la liste des signataires ! Ca nous permettra de voir quels auteurs viter...  ::mrgreen:: 

En recoupant les infos, tu devrais avoir la liste, au moins les noms les plus connus. Regarde ici, il y en a pas mal : http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/france/...n-1141130.html

----------


## _Thomas

En 2012 on avait eu droit  la mme manuvre, bilan ?

https://www.contrepoints.org/2016/05...llande-en-2012

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce sont 40 trs mauvais conomistes.

----------


## Grogro

> En 2012 on avait eu droit  la mme manuvre, bilan ?
> 
> https://www.contrepoints.org/2016/05...llande-en-2012


Merci pour ce rappel, c'est difiant. Quand on voit effectivement le pedigree d'Aghion : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip...ion_.282010.29 ; on a tout du charlatan noclassique de base. Amusant de voir contrepoint (a.k.a la pense unique chimiquement pure) critique d'Aghion et de ses sbires. Ils n'aiment plus les conomistes libraux ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## _Thomas

> Amusant de voir contrepoint (a.k.a la pense unique chimiquement pure) critique d'Aghion et de ses sbires. Ils n'aiment plus les conomistes libraux ?


Je pense plutt qu'ils se comportent de la manire que Lordon dcrit ici : http://blog.mondediplo.net/2017-04-1...sme-du-systeme




> Pour lun et lautre candidats de droite donc, comme pour tous ceux qui psalmodient avec eux, la  rforme , interminable par essence, cest le voyage au bout de la nuit. Ou alors moins littrairement le stalinisme du march : comme lchec du socialisme   rel  lui aussi  tait imputable aux lments saboteurs dont lradication nen finissait jamais, celui du nolibralisme doit tout aux rigidits rsiduelles, aux dernires rentes incrustes  celles des taxis ou des cheminots bien sr, pas celles du capital financier , aux impts qui ne cesseront dtre confiscatoires que lorsque leur taux sera ramen strictement  zro.


Si leurs solutions ne fonctionnent pas, cela ne vient pas des solutions qui seraient mauvaises mais de leur application qui n'aurait pas t assez loin...

----------


## TallyHo

Avaient ils seulement envie d'appliquer ? Quand tu regardes les promesses d'avant-campagne et ce qui a t rellement fait... Parfois on est mme dans le reniement total. Et pas que Hollande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parfois on est mme dans le reniement total. Et pas que Hollande.


Notre systme politique ne nous permet de virer les politiciens qui ne tiennent par leur promesse.
Donc en fait tu peux promettre n'importe quoi et faire l'inverse...

Il faudrait dj commencer par comptabiliser le vote blanc (si le vote blanc arrive en tte on vire tous les candidats).
Comme a si un second tour Macron VS Fillon avait lieu, les citoyens se diraient "oh putain, les 2 vont dtruire le pays, vite stoppons les !".
Ce serait chouette.

Cela dit, moi je ne vois pas tellement de changement entre 2 gouvernements...
Pour moi Hollande fait exactement la mme merde que Sarkozy. (PS, UMP c'est un peu la mme chose)
Plus a va, plus l'UE prend le contrle et nous dirige, la marge de manuvre est de plus en plus fine.

----------


## BenoitM

> Notre systme politique ne nous permet de virer les politiciens qui ne tiennent par leur promesse.
> Donc en fait tu peux promettre n'importe quoi et faire l'inverse...


Euh si, il suffit de ne plus voter pour eux  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh si, il suffit de ne plus voter pour eux


Ouais et au second tour je fais comment ?

Parce que l je veux bien ne pas voter pour Macron, mais qu'est-ce que je fais si il arrive au second tour et que j'aime pas l'autre non plus ?
Comment tu fais quand t'as le choix entre Trump ou Hillary ? Et ben t'es bais !

C'est pire qu'tre entre le marteau et l'enclume...


Pour une fois le PS et l'UMP ne sont pas ultra favoris, c'est une bonne nouvelle.
Mais on peut se retrouver avec la mme chose...

----------


## BenoitM

Euh ben fallait pas voter pour eux aux primaires et au premier tour  ::weird:: 

mais bon vu qu'il ne faut voter pour aucun politique c'est sur que ca va tre dur de voter pour quelqu'un :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh ben fallait pas voter pour eux aux primaires et au premier tour


Ben  la limite j'aurai pu aller aux primaires du PS pour virer Valls, ou au primaires de droite pour virer Sarkozy et Jupp.
Mais heureusement on l'a fait pour moi !
Cela dit Hamon et Fillon c'est pas top, mais au moins ce n'est pas Valls, Sarkozy, Jupp...
Il faut savoir apprcier les petites choses.

Il n'y a malheureusement pas eu de primaire pour se dbarrasser de Macron, sinon j'aurai surement fait l'effort de me dplacer.




> mais bon vu qu'il ne faut voter pour aucun politique


Non, il faut voter au 1er tour, cette anne il y a 11 partis, dont des trs bons comme l'UPR par exemple.

Ce que je veux que vous compreniez c'est que parfois les 2 candidats qui sont au second tour ne plaisent pas au plus du tiers des franais, du coup faudrait les virer.

----------


## Ryu2000

1995, 2002 : ces prsidentielles o les sondages se sont plants
_Marine Le Pen face  Emmanuel Macron. Cest le duel annonc depuis des semaines par des sondages toujours plus nombreux et omniprsents, qui rythment plus que jamais cette campagne lectorale 2017. Peuvent-ils se tromper ?_

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, il faut voter au 1er tour, cette anne il y a 11 partis, dont des trs bons comme l'UPR par exemple.


Merci, a fait toujours du bien de rire...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Compar au PS ou  l'UMP c'est excellent.
Il faut dire que la barre est basse...

Est-ce qu'on doit fliciter son enfant d'avoir eu 6,75/20  un DS quand la moyenne de classe est de 3,25/20 ?

----------


## Grogro

Cette fois c'est cuit, c'est le baiser de Judas ultime : http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/quand...s-1141568.html !

----------


## Ryu2000

Veuillez, s'il vous plait, respecter les 4% de Franais qui sont satisfait de Franois Hollande.

----------


## Invit

> Cette fois c'est cuit, c'est le baiser de Judas ultime : http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/quand...s-1141568.html !


 ::D: 

Il est si con que a ou il l'a fait exprs ?
C'est une vraie question. Je crois que j'ai tendance  surestimer les hommes politiques parfois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et si Macron tait la meilleure chance de Melenchon ?

Je me faisais la rflexion que le quinquennat de Hollande n'avait pas vraiment fait des contents. Le programme de Macron n'est que la continuit du quinquennat actuel. Je me posais la question du pourquoi Macron est-il si haut dans les intentions de votes ?

Et si, Macron n'avait reprsent que le seul rempart possible contre Fillon ? Les dus du PS ne croyant pas en Hamon et ne pensant pas qu'un autre candidat puisse arriver  battre le candidat de la droite extrme. 

Au final, Mlenchon fait une remontada (terme  la mode chez les parisiens  ::mouarf:: ) du feu de dieu et est en passe de laisser Fillon derrire lui. N'est-il pas alors possible que certains lecteurs qui auraient choisis Macron pour viter un second tour Fillon/Le Pen ne choisissent au final Melenchon pour viter un Quinquennat Hollande bis avec Macron ? 

C'est une vraie question que je me pose, j'ai aucune tude, aucun lien, c'est juste un questionnement, comme a.

----------


## TallyHo

> mais bon vu qu'il ne faut voter pour aucun politique c'est sur que ca va tre dur de voter pour quelqu'un :p


C'est justement la revendication de plusieurs personnes que vous dnigrez (vous pour dsigner un groupe, pas toi forcment). En reconnaissant le vote blanc et en lui donnant un pouvoir, on pourrait renouveler la classe politique. Comme le fait de pouvoir rvoquer un lu par une initiative populaire.

Asselineau (Mlenchon aussi je crois) le propose et je trouve que c'est une excellente ide car je l'ai toujours dfendu avant mme de le connatre. C'est absolument anormal de ne pas pouvoir retirer un mandat  un lu ou de dire que la liste des candidats proposs ne nous convient pas.

----------


## Invit

> N'est-il pas alors possible que certains lecteurs qui auraient choisis Macron pour viter un second tour Fillon/Le Pen ne choisissent au final Melenchon pour viter un Quinquennat Hollande bis avec Macron ?


Je ne pense pas. On peut voter Macron ou mme Fillon, voire mme Hollande (oui, je sais, je m'avance quand mme) faute de mieux, pour viter le pire. Mlenchon, on est convaincu ou pas. D'aprs mon baromtre interne (aucune tude  proposer non plus, juste diffrents types de gauches reprsents dans mon entourage), personne n'ira voter Mlenchon s'il n'est pas convaincu par son programme et par le personnage. Mais il reste beaucoup d'indcis encore, qui peuvent se laisser tenter au dernier moment par la 6e rpublique. Mais ce ne sera pas un vote par dfaut.

----------


## TallyHo

En utilisant le vote utile, tu ne fais que conforter les politiciens dans leur trahison car ils savent qu'il y a ce filet de scurit. Il faut en finir avec ce sentiment de culpabilit. Si il y a le pire qui se prsente, c'est parce qu'il y a un mcontentement qui est du  la faillite totale de nos politiciens. Ce n'est pas de notre faute mais bien d'un systme verrouill qui empche l'alternative et qui nous amne  toujours revoter les mmes par dfaut et qui referont les mmes promesses qu'ils ne tiendront pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne pense pas. On peut voter Macron ou mme Fillon, voire mme Hollande (oui, je sais, je m'avance quand mme) faute de mieux, pour viter le pire. Mlenchon, on est convaincu ou pas. D'aprs mon baromtre interne (aucune tude  proposer non plus, juste diffrents types de gauches reprsents dans mon entourage), personne n'ira voter Mlenchon s'il n'est pas convaincu par son programme et par le personnage. Mais il reste beaucoup d'indcis encore, qui peuvent se laisser tenter au dernier moment par la 6e rpublique. Mais ce ne sera pas un vote par dfaut.


Je ne pensais pas  un vote par dfaut pour Mlenchon, mais plutt  des personnes, de sensibilit de gauche, qui auraient t tentes de voter Macron, par dfaut, pour faire barrage  Fillon, et qui, constatant que Mlenchon a une chance d'tre au second tour, se dcident  voter pour lui.
Le vote par dfaut, je le voyais du cot Macron, pas du cot Mlenchon. En gros, que le vote Macron ait t un "vote utile" pour viter un 2002 avec Fillon/Le Pen.

----------


## _Thomas

Disons que Macron pouvait profiter assez facilement d'un vote "utile" pour ceux qui souhaitent  tout prix viter un deuxime tour Fillon/Le Pen, mais preuve de l'influence des sondages, Mlenchon tant annonc devant Fillon depuis plusieurs jours, le vote "utile" _de gauche_ peut facilement se retourner sur Mlenchon car dsormais les sondages annoncent qu'il a une chance d'tre au deuxime tour et s'il y est de gagner (c'est ce que je constate dans mon entourage par exemple).

Aprs la notion de vote "utile" est toute relative car elle dpend de ce qu'on considre comme tant "le pire  viter".  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il est si con que a ou il l'a fait exprs ?
> C'est une vraie question. Je crois que j'ai tendance  surestimer les hommes politiques parfois.


Oui il est trs con certes, mais il vit dans son petit poulailler parisien pd-coco coup de la ralit, et roule pour sa maison  savoir Science-Po... l'cole nationale et rpublicaine des idiots.

Arrtez de voir dans les politiques des hommes providentiels qui vont venir raconter des histories pour faire dormir les enfants la soir  la veille, et  qui on dressera des statues.
Regardez Mlenchon, il promet un hologramme qui aille travailler  la place de tout le monde et les gens y croient... surtout ici.

----------


## TallyHo

> Aprs la notion de vote "utile" est toute relative car elle dpend de ce qu'on considre comme tant "le pire  viter".


Tu as compltement raison. La dmocratie c'est aussi accepter le choix des autres que a nous fasse plaisir ou pas. Il faut bien comprendre qu'ils s'en foutent du vote utile pour le bien de la France, c'est surtout une assurance-vie.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne pensais pas  un vote par dfaut pour Mlenchon, mais plutt  des personnes, de sensibilit de gauche, qui auraient t tentes de voter Macron, par dfaut, pour faire barrage  Fillon, et qui, constatant que Mlenchon a une chance d'tre au second tour, se dcident  voter pour lui.
> Le vote par dfaut, je le voyais du cot Macron, pas du cot Mlenchon. En gros, que le vote Macron ait t un "vote utile" pour viter un 2002 avec Fillon/Le Pen.


Ah je vois. Alors, oui probablement. La chute de Hamon a t proportionnelle a l'lvation de Mlenchon, alors que Macron est rest plus ou moins stable. Pour moi, a veut dire que l'lectorat plutt de gauche s'est majoritairement tourn vers Mlenchon. Peut-on dire qu'ils se sont radicaliss ? Difficile  dire.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ah je vois. Alors, oui probablement. La chute de Hamon a t proportionnelle a l'lvation de Mlenchon, alors que Macron est rest plus ou moins stable. Pour moi, a veut dire que l'lectorat plutt de gauche s'est majoritairement tourn vers Mlenchon. Peut-on dire qu'ils se sont radicaliss ? Difficile  dire.


Bien qu'une bonne partie de la hausse de Mlenchon provienne de l'lectorat de Hamon, elle n'est pas strictement proportionnelle  la baisse de Hamon, ce qui veut dire qu'il a pris des lecteurs aussi ailleurs, un peu chez Macron et un peu chez Le Pen.

La baisse se comprend pour Hamon qui n'a pratiquement aucune chance pour le second tour. Mais on s'aperoit aussi de plus en plus que Macron est trs  droite de la gauche et ce n'est pas lui qui va lutter contre la financiarisation de l'conomie. Mlenchon peut donc aussi prendre des lecteurs de la gauche modre. Et puis ce n'est pas non plus un bni-oui-oui de l'union europenne et sa 6me rpublique le rapprochent aussi d'une partie de l'lectorat de Le Pen pour le rejet des institutions actuelles.

J'ajoute que a fait plaisir aussi de voir quelqu'un qui a de la culture. En regardant Macron j'ai l'impression de voir un mauvais candidat pour un jeu de la "tl ralit", c'est juste effrayant quand on sait que c'est pour tre prsident de la rpublique.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il s'agit d'un gros article !
Je le trouve assez gnial (selon comment on linterprte il peut tre trs marrant).

Lquipe Macron perturbe par la fin de campagne



> Emmanuel Macron, montrent dinhabituels signes de fbrilit dans la dernire ligne droite.  *On est pass en quelques jours du On peut gagner  On peut perdre*, il y a beaucoup de tension, sinquite un parlementaire du premier cercle.
> (...)
> *La fragilit de Macron, cest quil sagit plus dun vote de raison que dun vote dadhsion* 
> (...)
> *Il faudrait que le scrutin ait lieu dimanche. Il y a une semaine de trop !* , sagace un lu macroniste.


Est-ce que a vous donne l'impression que les macronistes se disent "Flte ! Les gens se sont rendu compte que notre candidat tait une baudruche, son air s'chappe beaucoup trop vite !".
"Macron un vote de raison"  ::ptdr::

----------


## stopviolence

C'est horrible, je viens de dcouvrir que Macron est un nonazi secret, selon cette source d'information qui m'a l'air au moins aussi fiable que le gorafi:

http://torchon.org/compilation-points-godwin/

----------


## Ryu2000

Sinon, ici il y a 30 des pires dclarations de Macron :
30 des pires dclarations dEmmanuel Macron

----------


## Ryu2000

Et Emmanuel Macron avoua ne pas tout comprendre de son propre discours
_Souvent moqu pour le caractre abstrait de certaines de ses tirades, le candidat s'est trouv pris  dfaut vendredi par la complexit du discours qui avait t crit pour lui sur l'Enseignement suprieur, et l'a donc dcrypt en direct._

Pour sa dfense, il faut reconnatre que l'quipe responsable de ses discours n'essaie pas de faire simple et clair.

----------


## TallyHo

Une bonne analyse de Macron... Un rare moment de vrit mdiatique :

----------


## stopviolence

pourquoi les franais veulent voter a ?

j'ai peur

----------


## Ryu2000

> pourquoi les franais veulent voter a ?


Vous prenez le problme  l'envers.
Ce ne sont pas les gens qui se sont dis "J'apprcie le programme de Macron alors je vais voter pour lui". (d'ailleurs il avait dj 25% dans les sondages avant d'avoir un programme)
Ce sont les mdias qui ont dit aux gens "Voter Macron !" et les plus influenable vont tomber dedans.
C'est un produit qui est vendu comme tant anti systme, alors que tout le systme est derrire lui.
On voit bien que tout le monde se rallie  lui, il y a plein de gens de l'UMP et du PS, pas mal de gros patrons, des personnalits comme BHL, tous les mdias mainstreams, etc...
Hollande et Valls soutiennent Macron, c'est pour dire...

C'est le nant lorsqu'on demande aux fans de Macron pourquoi ils vont voter pour lui, ils disent "Il est jeune", comme si c'tait un argument valable...
Si les franais ne sont pas trop cons, il devrait faire 14%, dans une semaine on sera fix.
C'est une baudruche et elle est bientt vide, c'est marrant parce que ses discours sont du vent, du coup c'est comme si il se dgonflait lui mme.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Si les franais ne sont pas trop cons, il devrait faire 14%, dans une semaine on sera fix.
> C'est une baudruche et elle est bientt vide, c'est marrant parce que ses discours sont du vent, du coup c'est comme si il se dgonflait lui mme.


Toujours difficile  prvoir. L'incertitude est mesure, avec la fameuse question "tes-vous surs de voter pour ce candidat?" pour laquelle il obtient des scores toujours dplorables..... Mais incertitude quand mme. Il peut faire 12% comme 28%. On ne sait pas.

----------


## wolinn

Si vous ne comprenez pas tout, ce n'est pas si grave, l'orateur non plus :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...e-discours.php

Vous aussi crivez des discours :
http://chrisferon.free.fr/technologi...scours-ena.php

----------


## TallyHo

A vot' bon coeur m'sieur dame !  ::D: 



http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Noms-de-domai...8AAOSwc49Y8cB~

----------


## TallyHo

Macron perd le vote des pieds-noirs avec ses dclarations en Algrie. Plusieurs heurts ou manifs pour ses meetings dans le sud et il y a mme des associations qui ont dpos plainte. Mine de rien, le rseau pied-noir est assez influent dans certaines parties du sud, avec une diversit qui fait qu'ils ont un pied dans plusieurs communauts : juif, arabe, etc... Ca peut jouer.

----------


## Ryu2000

a va pas fort pour Macron, je crois :
Faux jeune, fausse popularit, tout est bidon chez Macron
_Rien naccroche vraiment lil dans le plan com  lancienne du ministre, sauf justement quil est...  lancienne. Et ce nest pas seulement moi qui le dis._

"Tout est bidon chez Macron" a fait un super slogan.

Edit :
a ne vous rappelle pas Hillary ?
EN IMAGES. Emmanuel Macron entour de clbrits  Bercy

Quand Macron ironise sur son tic de langage "en mme temps"
J'aime bien l'expression "en mme temps" donc je vais rien dire.

----------


## Jipt

> "Tout est bidon chez Macron" a fait un super slogan.


Et tellement vrai, tout au moins sur un point : ces gens-l ( quand les autres pour faire pareil ?) m'ont drang tlphoniquement comme n'importe quel vulgaire dmarcheur commercial, alors que je suis inscrit  Bloctel !

Qu'il sache que je n'ai pas cout son message, que je l'ai supprim, et que devant cette attitude dsinvolte, une chose est sure : je ne voterai pas pour lui.

----------


## TallyHo

Voila ce que c'est de laisser son numro  toutes les jeunes femmes...  ::D: 

De toute faon, Macron ou autres se foutent pas mal des "listes rouges", ils savent trs bien que tu ne vas pas porter plainte pour 30 secondes de drangement. Je suis aussi inscrit  tous ces trucs l et je stipule aussi  chaque ouverture de compte-client que je refuse les messages pubs et a ne les empche pas d'en envoyer...

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour ceux qui s'inquitaient du fait qu'il y avait trop de membre du PS chez Macron, maintenant ya a pour quilibrer (comme prvu) :
Prsidentielle : pourquoi Dominique de Villepin choisit Emmanuel Macron
_EXCLUSIF. Pour l'ancien Premier ministre, Emmanuel Macron est le seul candidat  incarner la voie du rassemblement._

On nous dit que Macron est sens reprsenter la nouveaute et autre chose que le gauche / droite.
Et en fait plein de personnes qui avaient le pouvoir sont derrire lui (de droite et de gauche).

Donc c'est la continuit total des prcdents gouvernements.

----------


## blbird

Vous remarquerez que lors du dernier meeting, Macron a propos aux franais de vendre leur maison pour investir en France. Il croit dur comme fer que seuls les investissements privs sont la solution : dans ce sens, c'est bien un pur banquier.

Il oublie de dire qu'avec sa concurrence qu'il chrit tant, c'est bien plus de perdants que de gagnants lors d'investissements. Il n'y a que 0,00006% de milliardaires dans le monde, au final, mais il semble qu'il aime faire croire que cela doit tre but de tous. Difficile d'y arriver tout en pronant le travail de type Uber...  ::mrgreen:: 

La concurrence mondiale nous emne dans le mur, il y aura toujours moins cher que nous, pour encore trs longtemps. En attendant, les salaires diminueront  force d'externaliser, pour que seul la finance pour en profite rellement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Vous remarquerez que lors du dernier meeting, Macron a propos aux franais de vendre leur maison pour investir en France.


Tout  fait d'accord... Il faudrait mme qu'il ouvre le bal en montrant l'exemple...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est dj millionnaire il n'a pas besoin de plus investir.

Macron a une logique anglophone, les Franais recherchent beaucoup moins la richesse  tout prix que les anglais ou les amricains...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> a va pas fort pour Macron, je crois :
> Faux jeune, fausse popularit, tout est bidon chez Macron
> _Rien naccroche vraiment lil dans le plan com  lancienne du ministre, sauf justement quil est...  lancienne. Et ce nest pas seulement moi qui le dis._
> 
> "Tout est bidon chez Macron" a fait un super slogan.
> 
> Edit :
> a ne vous rappelle pas Hillary ?
> EN IMAGES. Emmanuel Macron entour de clbrits  Bercy
> ...




Je me sens un peu oblig. a fait plus de 3 mois que tu fais ta voyante,  nous bassiner dans les 3/4 de tes postes que Macron ne sera jamais en tte, que les gens ne sont pas si "bte", que c'est gonfl par les mdias et j'en passe et des meilleurs,  coup d'analyse politique.
Donc bon, une fois de plus, vite les fixettes, vite les posts premptoires sur les rsultats et sur ce que pensent les gens ( et au passage de les insulter sans arrt ). Et profite bien de notre nouveau prsident  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> a fait plus de 3 mois que tu fais ta voyante,  nous bassiner dans les 3/4 de tes postes que Macron ne sera jamais en tte, que les gens ne sont pas si "bte"


J'tais trop optimiste, j'avais foie en l'humanit.
Je pensais que les gens n'taient pas aussi con.
a m'apprendra  tre optimiste pour une fois...
La pense positive a ne marche pas ^^ lol

Dans la ralit, c'est toujours le pire qui arrive on dirait...
Quand j'ai appris le rsultat je n'arrivais pas  la croire.
Je ne comprend vraiment pas.

Je suis choqu et du.  ::aie:: 

Il faut que je l'accepte maintenant...
On a bien survcu  Sarkozy et Hollande, on devrait pouvoir survivre encore 5 ans...
De toute faon peut tre que pas grande chose ne changera, ce sera toujours pareil, l'UE va nous demander de dtruire des droits sociaux et les ordres seront excuts.
Si vous n'avez pas aim la loi du travail vous n'allez pas aimer la suite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'tais trop optimiste, j'avais *foie* en l'humanit.


Un problme digestif ?  ::mouarf:: 



> Dans la ralit, c'est toujours le pire qui arrive on dirait...


C'est exactement ce que l'on te disait avec le Brexit !

----------


## ManusDei

> Un problme digestif ?


C'est un lapsus, en fait il a vot Lassalle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est exactement ce que l'on te disait avec le Brexit !


Le pire ce serait que le gouvernement britannique back dash et annule tout...
C'est cool qu'un pays entame la procdure pour sortir de l'UE, jespre qu'elle pourra arriver au bout.

Jespre que d'autres pays suivront.
Si un autre gros pays sort, ce sera la fin de l'UE.

Me revoil avec mon optimisme, bon j'abandonne je vais voir tout en noir maintenant : aucun autre pays ne sortira de l'UE et peut tre que mme le Royaume Uni restera.
L'UE va continuer de prendre du pouvoir, elle crasera de plus en plus les nations, et on ne pourra jamais l'arrter.
L'UE c'est le pouvoir aux lobbies et a va empirer.

----------


## Grogro

> Je me sens un peu oblig. a fait plus de 3 mois que tu fais ta voyante,  nous bassiner dans les 3/4 de tes postes que Macron ne sera jamais en tte, que les gens ne sont pas si "bte", que c'est gonfl par les mdias et j'en passe et des meilleurs,  coup d'analyse politique.
> Donc bon, une fois de plus, vite les fixettes, vite les posts premptoires sur les rsultats et sur ce que pensent les gens ( et au passage de les insulter sans arrt ). Et profite bien de notre nouveau prsident


Macron a fait carton plein dans les mtropoles, comme prvu. Son avance demeure fragile et prcaire, et sa rserve de voix est plus rduite qu'on ne le dit. Je reste trs inquiet pour le second tour moi. En deux semaines, tout peut arriver et Macron se comporte comme s'il avait dj gagn... Je m'attend  une abstention vraiment massive, surtout en plein milieu d'un pont.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Macron a fait carton plein dans les mtropoles, comme prvu. Son avance demeure fragile et prcaire, et sa rserve de voix est plus rduite qu'on ne le dit. Je reste trs inquiet pour le second tour moi. En deux semaines, tout peut arriver et Macron se comporte comme s'il avait dj gagn... Je m'attend  une abstention vraiment massive, surtout en plein milieu d'un pont.


Surtout que beaucoup d'lecteurs de droite, dus par le revirement pathtique de LR et de Fillon en particulier, ne vont pas suivre les consignes de vote

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Surtout que beaucoup d'lecteurs de droite, dus par le revirement pathtique de LR et de Fillon en particulier qui sont plus fachos que les autres, ne vont pas suivre les consignes de vote vont se lcher et voter en masse pour Le Pen ce qu'ils avaient hsit  faire au 1er tour.


C'est mieux comme a.

----------


## ddoumeche

Les cadavres ne sont pas refroidis que la censure fachiste nazie commence.

----------


## wolinn

Pour ceux qui ont vot pour Fillon pour son programme conomique libral, le report naturel est Macron, pas Le Pen, qui a des conceptions diamtralement opposes  Fillon/LR sur l'conomie et l'Europe.  Et les obsds de l'immigration et la scurit ont dj vot Le Pen au premier tour.
Restent quelques lectrons libres et groupuscules genre "sens commun", obissants  d'autres logiques, qui peuvent passer de Fillon  Le Pen.
Je pense que Le Pen va rcuprer bien plus d'lecteurs de Mlenchon que de Fillon.

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

Quoi qu'il est soit, il va falloir ouvrir un nouveau thread de 5 ans sur le forum, comme "Le changement c'est maintenant a commence bien".
Que pensez-vous de "En Marche... arrire" ?

----------


## Marco46

> Quoi qu'il est soit, il va falloir ouvrir un nouveau thread de 5 ans sur le forum, comme "Le changement c'est maintenant a commence bien".
> Que pensez-vous de "En Marche... arrire" ?


J'aurais prfr un truc du style "Notreuh PROJEEEEEEEEEEEEET"

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

Ah oui ! J'adore !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour ceux qui ont vot pour Fillon pour son programme conomique libral, le report naturel est Macron, pas Le Pen, qui a des conceptions diamtralement opposes  Fillon/LR sur l'conomie et l'Europe.  Et les obsds de l'immigration et la scurit ont dj vot Le Pen au premier tour.
> Restent quelques lectrons libres et groupuscules genre "sens commun", obissants  d'autres logiques, qui peuvent passer de Fillon  Le Pen.
> Je pense que Le Pen va rcuprer bien plus d'lecteurs de Mlenchon que de Fillon.


Ce sera un vote de colre de gens qui se font voler "leur" lections, ainsi qu'un vote d'intret contre le poids fiscal.
Nous verrons bien, l'lection est dans 15 jours

----------


## Grogro

> Pour ceux qui ont vot pour Fillon pour son programme conomique libral, le report naturel est Macron, pas Le Pen, qui a des conceptions diamtralement opposes  Fillon/LR sur l'conomie et l'Europe.  Et les obsds de l'immigration et la scurit ont dj vot Le Pen au premier tour.
> Restent quelques lectrons libres et groupuscules genre "sens commun", obissants  d'autres logiques, qui peuvent passer de Fillon  Le Pen.
> Je pense que Le Pen va rcuprer bien plus d'lecteurs de Mlenchon que de Fillon.


C'est loin d'tre gagn. Le paysage idologique et sociologique de la France n'est pas le mme en 2007 et en 2017. L'lectorat de Fillon c'tait les retraits ainsi que les "notables de province". Fillon proposait deux choses : le status quo absolu (le maintien des rentes - retraites, rentes de situation en tout genre, aggravation considrable du verrouillage du march locatif), et la scurit. Le projet initial de Fillon contenait un big bang de la scu ce qui effrayait particulirement les retraits. Il en est trs rapidement revenu par pragmatisme lectoral. Il leur garantissait aussi et surtout la prservation de leurs pensions au prix du matraquage des travailleurs (ou plutt l'illusion parce que le passage de la retraite  65 ans ce serait mcaniquement un million de chmeurs en plus en 5 ans). Or Macron propose un rgime de retraite universel  points : les prlvements sont garantis, les pensions ne le sont pas pour que le systme soit garanti structurellement  l'quilibre. On peut de plus lgitimement penser que sur l'islamisme et la scurit, Macron c'est le mme anglisme que la gauche bobo dont il est issu. 

Ce sont les points faibles de Macron pour conqurir, disons, plus de 50% de l'lectorat de Fillon. Son point fort, c'est que la sortie de l'euro a fait trs peur aux petits vieux. C'est jouable, mais si Macron se croit dj lu par arrogance il va le payer trs cher.

----------


## Invit

> Son point fort, c'est que la sortie de l'euro a fait trs peur aux petits vieux.


Pas seulement, j'ai pris la temprature par chez moi, et la plupart sont persuads que la sortie de l'euro sera accompagne d'une hausse des prix. D'o, je pense, sa faible part d'intentions de vote auprs des lecteurs ayant minimum un bac. (mme si je doute que cette plupart aie plus de connaissances en conomie que moi-mme)

----------


## wolinn

> C'est loin d'tre gagn. Le paysage idologique et sociologique de la France n'est pas le mme en 2007 et en 2017. L'lectorat de Fillon c'tait les retraits ainsi que les "notables de province".
> ...


Et aussi des acteurs conomiques actifs attendant une politique librale pour ramener le poids de l'Etat et la dette  des niveaux raisonnables, surtout avant que les taux d'intrts commencent  remonter. Des gens qui ne vont certainement pas voter Le Pen.




> On peut de plus lgitimement penser que sur l'islamisme et la scurit, Macron c'est le mme anglisme que la gauche bobo dont il est issu. 
> Ce sont les points faibles de Macron pour conqurir, disons, plus de 50% de l'lectorat de Fillon. Son point fort, c'est que la sortie de l'euro a fait trs peur aux petits vieux. C'est jouable, mais si Macron se croit dj lu par arrogance il va le payer trs cher.


Je suis d'accord avec a. Il sera quand mme prsident, mais on risque de se faire quand mme quelques frayeurs avec Le Pen, parce que a fait des mois que Le Pen mise sur un duel avec Macron et affute ses arguments prcisment pour cette configuration.
Mais en fait, a peut tre positif si cela incite Macron  rcuprer certaines ides de Fillon (quotas d'immigration rvisables par l'Assemble tous les ans en fonction des capacits d'accueil relles, ractivation de lois sur la trahison et intelligence avec l'ennemi, par exemple).

----------


## Grogro

> Et aussi des acteurs conomiques actifs attendant une politique librale pour ramener le poids de l'Etat et la dette  des niveaux raisonnables, surtout avant que les taux d'intrts commencent  remonter. Des gens qui ne vont certainement pas voter Le Pen.


J'ai plutt vu ce monde l soutenir globalement Macron : les Attali, Madelin, Minc et les ditocrates aux ordres. Macron dont le projet qui entretient certes un flou artistique certain, propose trois rformes systmiques et fortement disruptives : la retraite par points, la sortie du paritarisme, la cogestion des entreprises ( petite dose au dbut). Fillon ne proposait rien d'autre que le status quo total et la guerre contre les travailleurs. D'ailleurs si Fillon avait bien moins de conflits d'intrts que Sarkolon en 2007 et en 2012 ce n'tait pas pour rien : ils sont presque tous partis chez McRond Couac 40.




> Mais en fait, a peut tre positif si cela incite Macron  rcuprer certaines ides de Fillon (quotas d'immigration rvisables par l'Assemble tous les ans en fonction des capacits d'accueil relles, ractivation de lois sur la trahison et intelligence avec l'ennemi, par exemple).


Les quotas d'immigration je suis d'accord que c'est une urgence absolue. Mme le Canada, suppos pourtant tre le paradis sur Terre du libralisme multiculturel de gauche, le fait. Sauf que c'est contraire aux traits europens, donc inapplicable sans tordre le bras  pas mal de monde. Macron tant un chtr, la messe est dite.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pas seulement, j'ai pris la temprature par chez moi, et la plupart sont persuads que la sortie de l'euro sera accompagne d'une hausse des prix.


A ceux l, tu devrais leur conseiller de regarder les prix  l'entre dans l'euro et de leur demander si ils ont eu une perte de pouvoir d'achat ces dernires annes vu que l'euro est dvalu. Une bonne partie des craintes ne sont pas justifies, c'est uniquement du bourrage de crne avec de bonnes vieilles stratgies de la peur.

Il y a un tas de choses dans la gestion d'entreprise ou d'institutions que les fervents dfenseurs de l'euro ne parlent pas. Soit par ignorance et mme chez nos soi-disant experts ou journalistes, soit par omission car a ne les arrange pas. Aucun te dira qu'on peut limiter les risques de change par exemple. Que tu peux faire ta compta dans une autre devise. Personne ne parlera de l'impact des taux d'intrts dans la valeur de la monnaie. Peu de gens te parleront des mouvements de capitaux. Etc etc etc...




> Sauf que c'est contraire aux traits europens, donc inapplicable sans tordre le bras  pas mal de monde.


Mais non voyons... Tout le monde sait que l'UE ne nous oblige  rien...  ::D:

----------


## wolinn

> J'ai plutt vu ce monde l soutenir globalement Macron : les Attali, Madelin, Minc et les ditocrates aux ordres. 
> ...


Je ne pensais pas particulirement aux intellectuels du microcosme parisien, ni mme aux stars du CAC 40, mais plutt aux centaines de milliers de dirigeants de TPE/PME, ceux qui signent vraiment les chques de cotisations aux organismes sociaux, et  certains cadres, des gens qui ont une reprsentation un peu concrte de ce qu'est un investissement ou une dette. Et qui se demandent ce qui va leur tomber dessus  chaque alternance.
Tout ce monde l n'a pas vot que Macron, loin de l, je pense que a se partage essentiellement entre Macron et Fillon (d'aprs un sondage vu il y a quelques semaines). Et ceux qui ont vot Fillon ne vont pas voter Le Pen.
Pour ce qui est des personnes ages, il est vrai qu'elles sont surreprsentes dans l'lectorat de Fillon, mais aussi nettement sous-reprsentes dans l'lectorat Le Pen, et  mon avis pas seulement pour des raisons conomiques (craintes associes  la sortie de l'Euro), ce qui fait que j'ai une peu de mal  imaginer un report important Fillon -> Le Pen dans cette catgorie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Justement en parlant du programme de Macron :
Macron/Le Pen: le grand cart sur la question du dficit
_Pour la rduction de la dette, le leader d'En Marche fait montre de prudence, et calque son programme sur la feuille de route de Maastricht._

En fait Macron a un programme trs strict depuis le dbut, ce sont les feuilles de route de l'UE.
Il va faire exactement tout ce que lui demande l'UE.

L'UE va nous ordonner des choses du genre "diminuez le SMIC".

----------


## ManusDei

Ce qu'il doit y avoir de bien  tre toi, c'est que tu dcouvres plein de nouvelles choses tous les jours.
Aujourd'hui, tu vas apprendre que l'UE ne nous impose rien. Demain je pourrais te le faire dcouvrir  nouveau.

PS : La seule chose que l'UE nous impose, c'est de tenir nos promesses sous peine de payer une amende. Ca me parat plutt sain.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aujourd'hui, tu vas apprendre que l'UE ne nous impose rien.


a c'est une question de point de vue.
Effectivement les gouvernements Sarkozy et Hollande non jamais dit qu'ils suivaient les ordres de l'UE.
Mais quelque part c'tait quand mme un peu le cas.

Il y a une histoire de *Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique* (GOPE).
Apparemment pour 2016 c'tait a :
RECOMMANDATION DU CONSEIL : concernant le programme national de rforme de la France pour 2016 et portant avis du Conseil sur le programme de stabilit de la France pour 2016

 la fin il y a 5 points que l'UE recommande  la France de raliser.
On peut interprter a comme l'UE qui ordonne quelque chose au gouvernement Franais.
Que ce passerait-t-il si la France refusait de suivre ces recommandations ?

----------


## ManusDei

Tu sais que ce texte est co-crit et valid par le prsident franais avant d'tre publi non ? 
Donc quand ils "suivaient les ordres de l'UE", ils mettaient juste un place un texte qu'ils ont co-crit et valid.
Si tu appelles a tre forc, va falloir ouvrir un dictionnaire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a c'est une question de point de vue.


Ce n'est pas une question de point de vue, c'est un fait !



> Il y a une histoire de *Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique* (GOPE).


Oui, le truc qu'Asselineau a dchir lors de l'mission de France 2. 
Mais, ce qu'il n'a pas dit, et que tu ne dis pas (peut-tre ne le sais-tu pas non plus, ou, plus surement, tu refuses de l'admettre), c'est que ce "GOPE" a t vot et adopt par la France. Et donc, que l'UE, comme l'a dit Manus Dei ne fait qu'exiger de la France qu'elle tienne ses engagements. 
En gros, c'est comme si tu dis, chez toi : "Cette semaine c'est moi qui fait  bouffer", et que pendant 7 jours y a rien sur la table. D'aprs toi, y a personne qui gueulerait dans la maison ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais que ce texte est co-crit et valid par le prsident franais avant d'tre publi non ?


Oui et je m'en fous.
Les gars qui s'occupent de a sont toujours d'accord avec ce que l'UE demande...
Je ne vais pas faire confiance  une lite corrompue...

 la limite si on demandait l'avis des franais pour valider, ce serait plus acceptable.
Mais l'UE est anti dmocratique...

Ce ne sont pas les chefs d'tats qui dirigent l'UE, ce sont les lobbys. (les chefs d'tats sont des marionnettes)
En ralit ce sont des banquiers qui nous demandent de changer notre conomie...

----------


## wolinn

> ...
> Que ce passerait-t-il si la France refusait de suivre ces recommandations ?


Au bout d'un certain temps, perte de confiance, remonte des taux d'intrts pour compenser un risque peru par les financeurs. 

Pour la culture :
Avec cette dette de 2160 milliards, la charge de la dette, c'est  dire le paiement des intrts, reprsente 44 milliards d'euros par an.
Pour comparaison, l'impt sur le revenu rapporte 72 milliards, et l'IS, 33 milliards.
Eh bien moi, a commence  me dranger un peu que le produit de mon travail et mes impts soient engloutis  un tel niveau dans le paiement d'intrts  des rentiers et fonds de pensions amricains, asiatiques, etc., (parce que contrairement  d'autres pays bien endetts, comme le Japon, la dette franaise n'est pas dtenue majoritairement par des rsidents nationaux). Tout a pour assurer les dpenses courantes. Et le paiement de ces intrts est presque 4 fois suprieure aux dpenses d'investissements.
Pour l'instant, a passe parce que les taux d'intrts sont historiquement bas, et les financeurs ont confiance dans l'efficacit de l'administration fiscale franaise  lever l'impt,  la diffrence de pays comme la Grce. Mais demain ?

http://www.performance-publique.budg...budget2016.pdf

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


Pirouette, cacahute !

----------


## GPPro

> Tu sais que ce texte est co-crit et valid par le prsident franais avant d'tre publi non ? 
> Donc quand ils "suivaient les ordres de l'UE", ils mettaient juste un place un texte qu'ils ont co-crit et valid.
> Si tu appelles a tre forc, va falloir ouvrir un dictionnaire.


Waouh les gens qui sont promoteurs et acteurs du systme que l'on critique acceptent de suivre les obligations dudit systme sans broncher ! INCROYABLE !!! Et sinon rappelle moi ce qui se passe quand des peuples essaient un tant soit peu de refuser de suivre les directives europennes (au hasard la Grce) ? Tes arguments, d'un point de vue purement logique, ne valent pas mieux que ceux de Ryu.

----------


## ManusDei

Les problmes de la Grce vis--vis de l'UE n'ont aucun lien avec les GOPE, mais avec l'Eurogroupe (qui n'a pas d'existence institutionnelle au passage).

----------


## GPPro

> Les problmes de la Grce vis--vis de l'UE n'ont aucun lien avec les GOPE, mais avec l'Eurogroupe (qui n'a pas d'existence institutionnelle au passage).


Pirouette cacahoute !

----------


## Ryu2000

Le problme de la Grce c'est qu'elle est entre dans l'UE.
L'UE a demand  Goldman Sachs d'aider la Grce  truquer ses comptes.
L'entre dans l'UE a t une catastrophe pour le peuple Grec.

Le gouvernement Grec n'aurait jamais du se rapprocher de l'UE.
Mais bon l'UE est forte pour corrompre les pouvoirs.

Ce qui est arriv aux Grecs finira par nous arriver si nous restons dans l'UE.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'UE a demand  Goldman Sachs d'aider la Grce  truquer ses comptes.


Tu pourrais arrter de raconter des neries plus grosses que toi stp ? Non mais srieusement, les grecs se sont mis tous seuls dans la mouise, en fraudant massivement, puis en faisant falsifier leurs comptes. Ils ont pas eu besoin d'une demande de l'UE pour a, ils se sont trs bien dbrouills tous seuls. Accessoirement, quel intrt aurait eu l'eurogroupe  accepter un tat qu'il savait tre au bord du gouffre ? Sachant que tous ses tats membre allaient morfler...

a serait pas mal que tu utilises ton cerveau avant de poster ta propagande, a nous changerait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Accessoirement, quel intrt aurait eu l'eurogroupe  accepter un tat qu'il savait tre au bord du gouffre ? Sachant que tous ses tats membre allaient morfler...


Pour viter que la Grce ne se rapproche de la Russie et d'autres raisons.
 quel moment l'eurogroupe a voulu tre sympa avec ses tats membres ?

De mon point de vue l'UE n'a bnfici  aucun nation europenne ( part l'Allemagne).

Mais admettons que c'est le gouvernement Grec qui est all lui mme chercher Goldman Sachs pour truquer les comptes afin d'entrer dans l'UE (qui a mit en relation le gouvernement Grc et Goldman Sachs ?).
Est-ce que Goldman Sachs a t puni pour avoir fait a ? (pourquoi Goldman Sachs a accept de collaborer  ce projet)
Est-ce que le gouvernement de l'poque  t puni pour avoir fait a ?

Le gouvernement a trahi son peuple pour entrer dans l'UE et c'est de la haute trahison.
Si on avait inform les grecs de ce qu'il allait arriver en entrant dans l'UE, ils n'auraient pas voulu y entrer, mais de toute faon on ne demande jamais l'avis des peuples.

La Grce se porterait beaucoup mieux si elle n'tait jamais entre dans l'UE.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pirouette cacahoute !


C'est vrai. 
Ce que j'aurais d dire, c'est que ce n'est pas une question de traits mais de volont.
Clairement les dirigeants des diffrents pays de l'UE ont dcid de laisser la Grce dans la merde, et de l'y enfoncer un peu plus (la Grce n'tant clairement pas toute propre non plus dans cette histoire).

A voir ce que vont donner les ngociations pour les GOPE cette anne. Mlenchon aurait t une meilleure option,  voir ce que fera Macron vis--vis de la Grce, mme si je doute du rsultat.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> (qui a mit en relation le gouvernement Grc et Goldman Sachs ?).


Lui mme. C'est pas comme si les copinages entre les gouvernants et les responsables des grandes banques / hedgefunds / etc. taient quelque chose de rare, hein...




> Est-ce que Goldman Sachs a t puni pour avoir fait a ? (pourquoi Goldman Sachs a accept de collaborer  ce projet)


Punir les copains ? Mais a ne va pas bien, toi ?  ::P: 




> Est-ce que le gouvernement de l'poque  t puni pour avoir fait a ?


Bah ils ont t dgags du pouvoir quand a a t la merde (et leurs partis plus ou moins dissous, faute d'adhrants). Mais bon, c'est comme chez nous, hein, ils feront pas de prison, ni ne paieront d'amendes astronomiques,  la hauteur de leur fraude...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pas comme si les copinages entre les gouvernants et les responsables des grandes banques / hedgefunds / etc. taient quelque chose de rare, hein...


Et voila la thorie du complot qui revient...  ::mrgreen:: 

Non je dconne mais tu en trouveras certains qui te diront que a n'existe pas ou que a relve de l'exception... Donc les conneries et propagande comme tu dis, il y en a de tous les cts.

----------


## GPPro

en fait a relve vraiment de la thorie du complot : ils ne sont pas copains, ce sont les mmes personnes qui passent de la banque  l'Europe  la banque...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Avec cette dette de 2160 milliards, la charge de la dette, c'est  dire le paiement des intrts, reprsente 44 milliards d'euros par an.
> Pour comparaison, l'impt sur le revenu rapporte 72 milliards, et l'IS, 33 milliards.
> Eh bien moi, a commence  me dranger un peu que le produit de mon travail et mes impts soient engloutis  un tel niveau dans le paiement d'intrts  des rentiers et fonds de pensions amricains, asiatiques, etc., (parce que contrairement  d'autres pays bien endetts, comme le Japon, la dette franaise n'est pas dtenue majoritairement par des rsidents nationaux). Tout a pour assurer les dpenses courantes. Et le paiement de ces intrts est presque 4 fois suprieure aux dpenses d'investissements.


Et alors, tu es prt  travailler plus pour le mme prix pour payer cette dette et a va te dranger moins ? 

Cette fameuse dette est toujours utilise dans le mme sens, pour justifier des rformes toujours dfavorables pour les salaris, pour toujours moins de service public, etc. Et dans le mme temps, les cinq plus grosses banques europennes font plus de bnfices en Irlande que de chiffre d'affaire dans ce mme pays et idem pour les multinationales. 

Ce sont les dlinquants en col blanc qui crent cette dette en dfiscalisant massivement les impts des plus grosses socits crant ainsi un manque  gagn pour l'tat estim entre 80 et 150 milliards d'euros par an, et en retour les reprsentants politiques de ces mmes groupements d'intrts nous disent que cette dette est grave et donc que le peuple doit faire des sacrifices pour la payer  ::lol:: 

La seule rforme que cette dette devrait inspirer, c'est la taxation relle des bnfices des banques et des multinationales sur le chiffre d'affaire ralis dans chaque pays. Au lieu de cela, l'UE ou certains politiques nationaux utilisent cette dette pour demander des rformes structurelles dfavorables  la population. Faut vraiment tre naf pour s'y laisser prendre. En ce sens cette dette ne m'inquite pas du tout, son utilisation comme argumentaire dans un discours est mme un bon rvlateur pour juger de l'honntet intellectuelle d'un politique ou d'un conomiste.

----------


## TallyHo

> La seule rforme que cette dette devrait inspirer, c'est la taxation relle des bnfices des banques et des multinationales sur le chiffre d'affaire ralis dans chaque pays.


Tu ne peux pas/plus car on facilite de plus en plus les mouvements de capitaux. Dj qu'avant c'tait la merde avec normment de circulation de capitaux qui chappaient aux contrles (mme l'AMF le reconnait), alors maintenant...

----------


## wolinn

La fin de mon message a t opportunment coupe dans la citation...
Ce qui est trs naf est de croire que le monde entier est dispos  appliquer nos ides, alors que d'autres pays ont russi  se rformer et  rquilibrer leur comptabilit.

----------


## ABCIWEB

La fin de ton message ne change rien au problme,  savoir que ce sont les dfiscalisations des bnfices des multinationales et des banques qui sont  l'origine du manque de ressources pour les tats et donc des dsquilibres budgtaires et de la dette.

Pour les autres pays qui ont russi, tu parles sans doute de l'Allemagne, ce beau pays soit-disant civilis et qui, depuis ses rformes, bat tous les ans des records de salaris pauvres ? On a pas la mme dfinition du mot russite  ::roll::

----------


## wolinn

C'est vrai que sous nos cieux, on prfre quelques millions de chmeurs supplmentaires et l'assistanat. Quelle rfrence.
Mais tu n'es probablement pas directement concern.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour les autres pays qui ont russi, tu parles sans doute de l'Allemagne, ce beau pays soit-disant civilis et qui, depuis ses rformes, bat tous les ans des records de salaris pauvres ? On a pas la mme dfinition du mot russite


Ah non tout va bien en Allemagne vu qu'il contrle l' et l'UE.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est vrai que sous nos cieux, on prfre quelques millions de chmeurs supplmentaires et l'assistanat.


Les chmeurs qui ont droit aux allocations chmage ont pays des cotisations, c'est le principe d'une assurance, ce n'est pas de l'assistanat. 

Ou alors peut-tre tu utilises ce terme comme un tendard no libral pour viter de parler des vrais problmes - la dfiscalisation des plus fortuns, l'accroissement des ingalits, un ascenseur social totalement dtruit (un bac +5 ne garanti plus rien aujourd'hui), des emplois correctement pays qui se font de plus en plus rares -  et tenter de gommer tout cela pour reporter l'attention des gens sur leurs voisins de pallier qui sont soit disant assists, au chmage ou malades ou  la retraite. Tant que les victimes se battent entre elles, le bourreau peut continuer tranquillement son festin...

----------


## stopviolence

Voici un extrait du programme de Macron:

----------


## GPPro

J'aurais plutt dit :
un peu pour toi
un peu pour lui
un peu pour l'autre
un peu pour son pote
un peu pour leur autre pote

beaucoup pour mes potes

----------


## blbird

> C'est vrai que sous nos cieux, on prfre quelques millions de chmeurs supplmentaires et l'assistanat. Quelle rfrence.
> Mais tu n'es probablement pas directement concern.


Le mythe de l'assistanat des petites gens a la peau dure. Voir la vido plus bas. Pour rsumer, la fraude de "l'assistanat" des particuliers, c'est 350 millions d'euros. La fraude aux cotisation sociale des ENTREPRISES, c'est 20 a 25 MILLIARDS d'euros.

Mais bien sr ce sont ces mchants fraudeurs pauvres les grand fautifs, salauds de pauvres...  ::roll:: 




Sinon je plussoie aussi ce qui c'est dit sur la dette : grande arnaque, nous n'avons pas de problme de dette, c'est la finance qui a intrt  nous le faire croire. Les causes de manque d'argent sont nulles et non-avenues. Le problme, c'est uniquement sa rpartition. Sans vouloir aller jusqu' l'galit ultime, il faudra faire quelque chose  ce sujet.

Et c'est pas avec Macron que ca se fera. J'ai vu d'ailleurs une statistique pass, disant que 50% des votants de Macron l'ont fait pour le "vote (in)utle" et rien d'autre. Vive les mdias...

----------


## Grogro

> Le mythe de l'assistanat des petites gens a la peau dure. Voir la vido plus bas. Pour rsumer, la fraude de "l'assistanat" des particuliers, c'est 350 millions d'euros. La fraude aux cotisation sociale des ENTREPRISES, c'est 20 a 25 MILLIARDS d'euros.


Et c'est un poncif qu'il est insupportable d'entendre dans TOUS les mdias, dans la bouche de TOUS les ditocrates autoriss et autres "experts", tous les jours depuis la rvolution conservatrice des annes 80.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas seulement, j'ai pris la temprature par chez moi, et la plupart sont persuads que la sortie de l'euro sera accompagne d'une hausse des prix. D'o, je pense, sa faible part d'intentions de vote auprs des lecteurs ayant minimum un bac. (mme si je doute que cette plupart aie plus de connaissances en conomie que moi-mme)


Je m'tais promis de rpondre  cette demande, mais j'ai eu la flemme de collecter de multiples graphiques, et de faire un dossier
d'autant que d'autres l'ont dj fait : http://institutdeslibertes.org/wp-co...-euro-IDL3.pdf

Sur la question de l'euro, Macron (comme Fillon) est pour une gouvernance de la zone euro. Ils n'ont fait que reprendre  leur compte les thses d'un bouquin de Marcel Fratzscher, "_Die Deutschland-Illusion_"... qui a soit-disant fait grand bruit en Allemagne. 
Michel Drac, qui fait souvent d'intressantes note de lecture sur youtube, y a consacr une vido. Fort intressante au demeurant.
Bien sur, cela n'apportera bien sur aucune croissance et ne fera que laisser le problme s'aggraver. De toute manire, l'Allemagne saisie dans son autisme ordolibral refusera la moindre concession. Mais tl-drahi nous prsentera cela comme une grande victoire de Michel Sapin qui aura t repris par Emmanuel: on nous a dj fait le coup sous Mitterand.

Bonne lecture

----------


## Invit

> Je m'tais promis de rpondre  cette demande, mais j'ai eu la flemme de collecter de multiples graphiques, et de faire un dossier
> d'autant que d'autres l'ont dj fait : http://institutdeslibertes.org/wp-co...-euro-IDL3.pdf
> 
> Sur la question de l'euro, Macron (comme Fillon) est pour une gouvernance de la zone euro... ce qui n'apportera bien sur aucune croissance et ne fera que laisser le problme s'aggraver. De toute manire, l'Allemagne saisie dans son autisme ordolibral refusera la moindre concession.
> 
> Bonne lecture


Merci pour la rfrence ! Je lirai ce week-end pnarde. Le problme tant que je n'ai pas assez de connaissances pour pouvoir le lire avec un il critique (identifier ce qui a ventuellement t omis ou extrapol). Il faudra vraiment que je remdie  ce problme  ::?:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Merci pour la rfrence ! Je lirai ce week-end pnarde. Le problme tant que je n'ai pas assez de connaissances pour pouvoir le lire avec un il critique (identifier ce qui a ventuellement t omis ou extrapol). Il faudra vraiment que je remdie  ce problme


C'est accessible au nophyte. Aprs, rien de t'empche de te faire une opinion par toi-mme, les souverainistes ne sont pas sectaires.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est accessible au nophyte. Aprs, rien de t'empche de te faire une opinion par toi-mme, les souverainistes ne sont pas sectaires.


Merci pour les liens. Si je comprends bien, tu rejettes l'ordo-libralisme, mais pourtant tu dois avoir des sympathies pour le libralisme co vu ton penchant pour Charles Gave ? Comment tu te dfinis par rapport  l'ordo-libralisme ?

----------


## wolinn

> Les chmeurs qui ont droit aux allocations chmage ont pays des cotisations, c'est le principe d'une assurance, ce n'est pas de l'assistanat. 
> ...


C'est bien vident, et je n'ai jamais crit le contraire. Ne pas surinterprter ce que j'ai crit.
Mais en fin de droits, le RSA est bien une assistance.
Attention : ce n'est pas un reproche aux personnes qui sont dans cette situation, ils subissent des politiques conomiques menes  un plus haut niveau et des rglementations obsoltes.
Le sens de ma phrase tait qu'en France, on prfre acheter la paix sociale en finanant l'assistanat plutt que de faire des rformes complexes et difficiles  expliquer, comme ont pu le faire d'autres pays (et pas que l'Allemagne). Il ne s'agit pas de supprimer le RSA videmment, mais de crer les conditions qui rendent son recours exceptionnel, plutt que de concerner plus de deux millions de personnes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et c'est un poncif qu'il est insupportable d'entendre dans TOUS les mdias, dans la bouche de TOUS les ditocrates autoriss et autres "experts", tous les jours depuis la rvolution conservatrice des annes 80.


Mais mais mais... Ne serait-ce point l une thorie du complot ?  :;): 

Il y a bien videmment un non-dit sur ce genre de fraudes comme le souci de la rpartition de la richesse dont *tout le monde* sait que c'est un des principaux problmes mais que personne attaquera car il y a des collusions... Et ce n'est pas un dlire de dire a, c'est admis dans les couloirs et tu as mme parfois des indiscrtions ou des rapports qui sortent (vite touffs).

----------


## Grogro

La fiscalit chez Macron : http://www.latribune.fr/economie/fra...es-695927.html

----------


## ddoumeche

> Merci pour les liens. Si je comprends bien, tu rejettes l'ordo-libralisme, mais pourtant tu dois avoir des sympathies pour le libralisme co vu ton penchant pour Charles Gave ? Comment tu te dfinis par rapport  l'ordo-libralisme ?


L'ordo-libralisme n'est pas du libralisme, c'est du fachisme industriel & financier recycl : pour preuve il ne redistribue rien, il ne fait que se plaindre de manquer de main duvre.. alors que ouvriers qualifis roumains et autres crve de faim.
[EDIT : Polmique, je modifierais ce point aprs la fin du discours de Jeanne de Marine]


Le libralisme au sens franais / atlantiste redistribue les gains... et il annule mme les dettes de l'Allemagne comme en 1953.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais en fin de droits, le RSA est bien une assistance.
> Attention : ce n'est pas un reproche aux personnes qui sont dans cette situation, ils subissent des politiques conomiques menes  un plus haut niveau et des rglementations obsoltes.
> Le sens de ma phrase tait qu'en France, on prfre acheter la paix sociale en finanant l'assistanat plutt que de faire des rformes complexes et difficiles  expliquer, comme ont pu le faire d'autres pays (et pas que l'Allemagne). Il ne s'agit pas de supprimer le RSA videmment, mais de crer les conditions qui rendent son recours exceptionnel, plutt que de concerner plus de deux millions de personnes.


Tu fais toujours le mme raisonnement : Tu constates des dysfonctionnements politiques et conomiques dans un premier temps, mais plutt que de les corriger et de s'attaquer au coeur du problme, tu conclues qu'il faudrait faire des rformes pour que le peuple paye la facture. Mais tant que le dysfonctionnement initial ne sera pas corrig le peuple n'en finira jamais de payer. Pourquoi les financiers se gneraient-ils si on les laisse faire et qu'aucune rglementation les contraint, eux qui n'en n'ont jamais assez ?

C'est quoi ces conditions qui rendraient le recours au RSA exceptionnel ? Forcer des gens  accepter n'importe quoi, y compris du travail qui ne leur permet pas de vivre normalement ? Certes c'est une bonne faon pour faire pression sur les salaris ayant dj un emploi et qui accepteront sans broncher de travailler 45h (ou plus) pays 35 pour viter la rue, mais pour le reste les pauvres resteront pauvres avec ou sans emploi et ils sont toujours de plus en plus nombreux, y compris en Allemagne. Tu ne rsout rien avec cette mthode, tu changes juste le taux du chmage, mais niveau social c'est toujours la mme prcarit, avec une pression supplmentaire sur les salaris en poste qui n'en n'ont vraiment pas besoin.

Et puis tout doucement, ou  grands pas, tu acceptes l'ide du travail forc... Faut pas s'tonner dans ces conditions que les jeunes votent de plus en plus nombreux pour les extrmes. Effectivement a ruine le moral et ne nous rappelle pas des priodes glorieuses de l'histoire humaine. Est-ce un projet d'avenir porteur ? 

Finalement, tout cela est une vaste fumisterie car de toutes faons aucun pays n'a russi  trouver suffisamment de travail pour tout le monde, j'entends par l un travail qui permet de vivre dcemment. Une province du canada (l'Ontario) dmarre l'exprimentation d'un revenu universel  peu prs comme celui d'Hamon. Il pourrait y avoir des variantes ou on pourrait plancher sur d'autres solutions mais au moins ce sont des rformes structurelles susceptibles de traiter le problme rel. Dj la technologie actuelle fait que l'quilibre travail disponible/population est impossible  trouver avec les 35/40H actuelles. Tu crois vraiment aux conomistes qui disent que cela va s'arranger, avec l'automatisation des transports, et l'intelligence artificielle par exemple ? 

Le travail se fera de plus en plus rare, c'est pour cela que les entreprises notamment celles des nouvelles technologies de cette province du Canada ont appuy ce revenu universel.  Tout ce qu'elles construisent rduira le travail disponible et elles se disent que pour trouver des acheteurs de leurs produits il faudra continuer de rmunrer les futurs chmeurs qu'elles sont entrain de produire indirectement en masse. 

Les mini job  l'Anglaise ou  l'Allemande sont une revendication ultra librale pour un meilleur bnfice des multinationales mais cela ne rsout rien sur le fond et continue d'accroitre les ingalits et la prcarit. Ne t'tonnes donc pas que cela soit difficile  expliquer comme tu le dis, puisque c'est injustifiable, ni sur le fond ni sur la forme.

----------


## micka132

> Mais en fin de droits, le RSA est bien une assistance.


C'est vrai



> Le sens de ma phrase tait qu'en France, on prfre acheter la paix sociale en finanant l'assistanat


Encore vrai.
Mais il me semble que tu penses uniquement  l'assistanat "d'en bas". Or les plus gros assists sont millionnaires et milliardaires. 
En effet comment appeller quelqu'un qui recoit de l'argent du fruit du travail des autres (actions et autres dividendes) ? 
Combien de gens ont eu la chance de devenir millionaire (lotto, hrritage, tube de l't) et n'ont fait qu'accroite leurs fortunes? 
Ont-ils soudainement fournis un effort inouie, ou bien notre systeme (bien mois que le modele anglo-saxon) n'assiste pas ces gens dans leurs fortunes? ::):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Voici un extrait du programme de Macron:


Le pire n'est pas que le programme soit blanc (inexistant), c'est qu'il implique qu'on signe un chque en blanc et a c'est moins rigolo  :;):

----------


## wolinn

> Tu fais toujours le mme raisonnement : Tu constates des dysfonctionnements politiques et conomiques dans un premier temps, mais plutt que de les corriger et de s'attaquer au coeur du problme, tu conclues qu'il faudrait faire des rformes pour que le peuple paye la facture. Mais tant que le dysfonctionnement initial ne sera pas corrig le peuple n'en finira jamais de payer. Pourquoi les financiers se gneraient-ils si on les laisse faire et qu'aucune rglementation les contraint, eux qui n'en n'ont jamais assez ?
> ...


La monte de la pauvret ne date pas d'aujourd'hui et des excs de la finance,  mme si elle y contribue. Les restos du coeur, c'est une production des annes 80 ( l'poque d'un gouvernement socialiste au passage). Et j'ai la mmoire de la Grande-Bretagne au bord de la faillite  la fin des annes 70, qumandant l'aide du FMI, bien avant que la finance prenne autant d'importance qu'aujourd'hui. Ca n'arrive pas qu' la Grce, de grands pays industriels peuvent aussi plonger, avec de violents retours de manivelle, faute d'avoir anticip. Je ne nie pas les nuisances de la finance drgule, il y a certainement quelque chose  faire de ce ct, mais cette fixation sur ce problme particulier t'empche de voir d'autres problmes, au moins aussi importants, comme l'obsolescence de notre rglementation du travail.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est qu'il implique qu'on signe un chque en blanc et a c'est moins rigolo


Mais de toute faon les politiques conomiques du monde entier ne savent faire plus que a.
C'est Quantitative Easing, sur Quantitative Easing, sur Quantitative Easing.

Aux USA, au Japon,  Londres et maintenant dans l'UE.

La BCE rachte-t-elle 70 milliards de dettes chaque mois ?
_Ce matin, on parle gros sous ! Avec des milliards et des milliards d'euros dverss par la BCE, la Banque Centrale europenne pour relancer l'conomie._

La BCE prolonge son programme de rachat jusqu'en dcembre 2017
_La BCE a dj consacr environ 1.400 milliards d'euros  ce programme dit d'"assouplissement quantitatif" (quantitative easing, QE) depuis son lancement en mars 2015 mais face  la faiblesse persistante de la croissance et de l'inflation, les marchs s'attendaient  ce qu'elle le prolonge au-del de l'chance initiale fixe au 31 mars prochain._

L si j'ai bien compris il s'agit d'un article qui dit que les analystes de la Deutsche Bank pensent que la FED projette de crer 1 000 000 000 000$ pour contrer la rcession aux USA :
The Fed Is Preparing $1 Trillion In QE For The Next Recession

 chaque QE la situation empire, c'est reculer pour mieux sauter.
L'conomie mondiale est bas sur la dette, donc nous sommes les esclaves des banques.

----------


## Grogro

> Le libralisme au sens franais / atlantiste redistribue les gains... et il annule mme les dettes de l'Allemagne comme en 1953.


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu entends par l. Je veux bien voir un libralisme franais chez des figures comme Rueff ou Maurice Allais, qui n'a effectivement rien  voir avec le no-libralisme moderne. Mais UN libralisme atlantiste... Rien que les montaristes, les no-classiques et les autrichiens ne sont pas d'accord. Et les libertariens plus ou moins perchs j'en parle mme pas.

----------


## Grogro

> Le pire n'est pas que le programme soit blanc (inexistant), c'est qu'il implique qu'on signe un chque en blanc et a c'est moins rigolo


Pas du tout, si lu Macron sera le prsident avec le moins de lgitimit populaire depuis le dbut de la Vme, et de trs loin. Bien qu'tant le candidat des mdias, il aura moins de mdias derrire lui que Sarko et Hollande. Des poids lourds comme le Figaro, Lib ou la Croix seront dans l'opposition.

Le troisime tour aura lieu en juin avec les lgislatives et le prsident lu n'aura mme pas les moyens de gouverner par ordonnances sans l'appui du parlement. Une lection qui sera encore plus imprvisible que la prsidentielle en cours, avec une large majorit attendue de triangulaires et de quadrangulaires au soir du premier tour. Encore plus imprvisible du fait que plus de 25% des dputs sortant ne se reprsentent mme pas, dont un grand nombre de poids lourds. 

Je pense que dans le meilleur des cas, si les astres s'alignent, Macron peut esprer une majorit simple. Pas la majorit absolue. Aux "insoumis" de prendre leur responsabilit en votant Macron dans une semaine, et d'envoyer ensuite un maximum de dputs de la FI au parlement, de prfrences issus de la socit civile (donc des vrais travailleurs).

Et que Mlenchon lui-mme ne refasse pas la mme stupidit qu'en 2012  Hnin-Beaumont.

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@Grogro*
On pourrait en dire autant pour le FN. Elle aurait encore moins de soutien  l'assemble et moins de presse/mdia  ses ordres et donc elle serait encore plus facile  contrer. Pour dire que mme si je partage ton opinion si on pousse cette logique jusqu'au bout on arrive  la conclusion inverse.

----------


## TallyHo

Sondage Le Point :

----------


## Grogro

Christine Lagourde.  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Ces gens ralisent  quel point le FMI  Paris c'est le repoussoir ultime ? Je crois que les jacassants, aussi bien l'oligarchie mdiatique que politique, n'ont pas encore pris la mesure de l'ampleur du rejet qu'ils suscitent. Qu'on soit "insoumis", frontiste, "marcheur", ou lecteur de Fion, c'est bien la seule chose sur laquelle tout le monde s'accorde. Le dgagisme.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Le dgagisme.


Et pour faire entendre ce cri, une seule solution : ni Pierre ni Paul ni Jacques, le Blanc.

Ceux qui s'abstiennent sont alls au cinoche,  la pche, n'importe o, rests au pieu, z'en ont rien  fout', ceux qui sont alls dire "je veux Blanc" ont pris la peine d'y aller et de rflchir  leur choix.

Et si sur 35 millions d'inscrits ( la louche, flemme de vrifier, c'est pour donner un ordre d'ide), il y avait 30 millions de bulletins pour Blanc, a devrait faire du bruit, ici et partout dans le monde.

Et quelque soit ensuite celui qui serait "lu", il verrait se dresser partout des pancartes "tu ne reprsentes rien, j'ai vot Blanc comme 30 millions d'autres" ou plus simplement "Je suis Blanc".

Vous imaginez des manifs avec des panneaux "Je suis Blanc" comme d'autres taient Charlie (de triste mmoire) il n'y a pas si longtemps ?

----------


## Invit

> Vous imaginez des manifs avec des panneaux "Je suis Blanc" comme d'autres taient Charlie (de triste mmoire) il n'y a pas si longtemps ?


Rhoooo  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> "tu ne reprsentes rien, j'ai vot Blanc comme 30 millions d'autres"


Le pouvoir en a rien  foutre de a.
Hollande avait une faible popularit :
Cotes de popularit au plus bas pour Franois Hollande et Manuel Valls
_Selon un sondage Odoxa publi mardi, 84 % des personnes interroges considrent que M. Hollande nest pas un  bon prsident , 75 % dentre eux estiment que M. Valls nest pas un  bon premier ministre ._

Les politiciens essaient d'tre sympa avec le peuple pendant les priodes lectorales, mais aprs ils n'ont plus besoin de peuple.
Les manifestations ne sont pas coutes.

En France ce sont toujours les mmes personnes au pouvoir et on ne peut pas les dgager.
Le PS va disparaitre et se refondre dans le parti de Macron.
L'UMP va peut tre encore une fois changer de nom... (de toute faon "Les Rpublicains" comme nom de parti on ne peut pas faire pire)

Peut tre qu'un jour des fans de 1789 vont ressortir la guillotine.
Il va y avoir un paquet de ttes  couper...

----------


## Invit

> Sondage Le Point :


Un "sondage Le Point" je sais pas pourquoi mais quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas compltement reprsentatif de la population franaise.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous imaginez des manifs avec des panneaux "Je suis Blanc" comme d'autres taient Charlie (de triste mmoire) il n'y a pas si longtemps ?


[MODE HUMOUR]
Ha Dis Donc !  Espice de 'aciste ! Moi, j'c'is : Je suis Noi' !
[/MODE HUMOUR]

----------


## Jipt

> Peut-tre qu'un jour des fans de 1789 vont ressortir la guillotine.
> Il va y avoir un paquet de ttes  couper...


a, je le disais dj il y a un mois, mme que tu m'as fait remarquer que a risquait de m'attirer des ennuis ("incitation blabla..."), tu te souviens ?

Et au final tu te rends compte que cette ide n'est pas si mauvaise que a : aprs tout, quand une partie d'un organisme a la gangrne, faut la trancher !

On en est l, avec leur dbilit de "dmocratie" telle qu'elle est mise en uvre depuis 200 ans environ, et qui n'est plus qu'un truc pour se maintenir au pouvoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a, je le disais dj il y a un mois


Ouais mais je l'ai formul autrement ^^

Le problme c'est que les franais sont trs loin de se soulever, ils peuvent supporter encore des annes et annes de mauvais traitement.
Et de toutes faon il faut que la situation soit tellement grave que l'arme soit du ct du peuple et se retourne contre le gouvernement.

Parce que si des franais nerv essaient de faire leur rvolution en tentant de pendre l'intgralit de l'assemble nationale, c'est sympa, c'est bien de prendre des initiatives, le problme c'est qu'on va donner l'ordre  l'arme de tirer sur la foule en colre...
Pour que le peuple se soulve il faudrait un truc norme...
On va juste lentement se transformer en Grce.

----------


## TallyHo

> Un "sondage Le Point" je sais pas pourquoi mais quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas compltement reprsentatif de la population franaise.


C'est justement tout l'intrt de voir comment une partie de l'lectorat ragit, les journaux ayant en gnral une tendance politique...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Christine Lagourde.   
> 
> Ces gens ralisent  quel point le FMI  Paris c'est le repoussoir ultime ? Je crois que les jacassants, aussi bien l'oligarchie mdiatique que politique, n'ont pas encore pris la mesure de l'ampleur du rejet qu'ils suscitent.


Si l'on considre que cela fait au moins deux ans que le FMI dit  l'Europe d'arrter son acharnement sur les salaris parce que a rduit la croissance, certes c'est au nom de la croissance mais les salaris pourraient y trouver thoriquement leur compte. Le repoussoir ultime est finalement plus pondr qu'un Macron qui affiche sa volont premire de niquer le code du travail. On arrive au paradoxe que Christine Lagarde peut-tre perue plus  gauche que Macron  ::?: 

En mme temps le FMI dira sans problme qu'il faut faire des rformes en France. Les allemands, les espagnols, les italiens et les grecs sont bien passs  la casserole, pourquoi pas les franais ? Cela laisserait un got d'inachev, et surtout, a pourrait donner des ides de rvolte  ceux qui se sont dj soumis, si les franais pouvaient s'en sortir sans casse sociale. Mais d'un point de vue global, le FMI constate que cette politique de prcarisation gnralise des salaris europens est un non sens du point de vue conomique.

Conclusion, on va tre gouvern par quelqu'un qui se fou totalement des intrts conomiques globaux pour favoriser les intrts particuliers de ses amis et ex employeurs qui sauront bien le rcompenser d'une manire ou d'une autre.

----------

